# INTEGRATED ENGINEERING's 2.0T FSI product and new release thread.



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

This thread will serve as the IE 2.0T FSI product library that we continuously update with our new releases. This will make it easy for you guys to find what you are looking for and we wont be making new threads for every new product on this vast and continuously growing platform. Also, if anyone has any questions, comments, or suggestions please post them in here. We offer a huge inventory for VW/Audi and other makes including internals, valve train, fueling solutions, hardware, OEM parts, billet accessories, turbos, and much more. Not everything will make it into this thread, so if you dont see what you are looking for check www.intengineering.com or e-mail [email protected]










*2.0T FSI Valve Train*








IE carries everything you need to build your 2.0T FSI head, from mild to rev-out wild with valves, guides, seals, etc... including IE's own product line, Ferrea, and Supertech components the sky is the limit.

_2.0T FSI Ferrea Valves_








Ferrea is one of the most known names when it comes to valvetrain, trusted by the top racing teams around the world. Formula 1, Nascar, indy, drag racing, and road racing teams all utilize Ferrea in the world's highest performing engines. Ferrea's Super Alloy valves are made from an extremely heat resistant alloy, that is specifically designed for forced induction and nitrous applications. They have become very popular due to the resistance of high exhaust gas temperatures. This alloy has experienced a great deal of success because it was specifically designed for these applications.
_Ferrea Intake Valve Set:_ See more here
_Ferrea Intake Valve Set +1MM Oversized: _See more here
_Ferrea Exhaust Valve Set (Super Alloy):_ See more here
_Ferrea Exhaust Valve Set +1MM Oversized (Super Alloy):_ See more here

_2.0T FSI Supertech Intake Valves_








This is a full set of 8 Supertech intake valves for your 2.0T FSI. They are standard size all around and feature backcut intake valves with black nitride coating. All 2.0 FSI feature the single groove conversion with matching keepers for maximum valve retention and stability at high rpm. See more here

_2.0T FSI Supertech Inconel Exhaust Valves_








This is a full set of 8 Supertech exhaust valves for your 2.0T FSI. All 2.0 FSI feature the single groove conversion with matching keepers for maximum valve retention and stability at high rpm. This set comes with ALL inconel superalloy exhaust valves so they are great for turbo usage. See more here

_2.0T FSI Integrated Engineering Valve Guides_








Integrated Engineering valve Guides are the performance option for replacing factory guides for new valves. In performance head builds, factory guides are prone to excessive wear resulting in premature valve failures. To combat these issues our valve guides are made from a specialized alloy on our in house CNC lathe with ultra high concentricity for exact valve placement and precise dimensions. Using a proprietary bronze alloy results in faster heat dissipation where thermal conductivity is increased by 10% and extends valve life, guide life, and cylinder head component life. For added performance, these valve guides have been designed with an aerodynamic tip designed to cut down on airflow restrictions in the valve port. See more here

_2.0T FSI Integrated Engineering Valve Seats_








Integrated Engineering valve seats are the performance option for replacing factory seats when doing your cylinder head build. In high revving performance head builds, factory seats are prone to excessive wear resulting in premature valve failures. To combat these issues our valve seats are made from the same specialized alloy as our valve guides on our in house CNC lathe for dimensional accuracy. Using a proprietary bronze alloy results in faster heat dissipation where thermal conductivity is increased by 10% and extends valve life, seat erosion, and cylinder head component life. _Exhaust Valve Seats:_ See more here
_Intake Valve Seats: _ See more here

_Integrated Engineering FSI 2.0T Valve Spring/Retainer Kit_








Integrated Engineering is proud to bring you this very high quality valve spring kit for 2.0T FSI engines. This kit features spring rates which are optimized to match your vehicle specifications and provide proper valve control even under high revving applications. Our springs are wound in the USA from the purest spring steel available in the world, then nan-peened for incredible fatigue resistance. The retainers are CNC Machined in-house from aircraft Titanium to exacting tolerances and surface finish requirements. This valve spring/retainer kit is designed by our engineers to bring you the highest quality performance components and tested for reliability. See more here

_Ferrea FSI 2.0T Valve Spring/Retainer Kit_








Ferrea produces among the top quality valvetrain available, and is trusted by the top racing teams around the world. Heavy duty valve springs will prevent valve float at higher rpm while the titanium retainers will help keep the weight down, while providing extra strength. See more here

_Supertech FSI 2.0T Valve Spring/Retainer Kit_








An absolute must for anyone wishing to stretch the powerband of their 2.0T FSI engine out past 7500 rpm or so safely. These take a two pronged approach by increasing the spring rates meanwhile reducing the mass of the retainer, by using titanium. The use of titanium provides an adequate fatigue life to be acceptable for all but the highest mileage street use. These will allow usage up to 8000 rpm although we have used them for occasional use to 8500rpm on hydraulic lifters. More RPM is possible by converting to solid lifter buckets as there is plenty of spring rate here. See more here

*2.0T FSI Bottom End*








IE offers everything you need to build a strong short block. We built our name on offering you the strongest and top selling connecting rods for VW/Audi applications and continued on that name to bring you anything you might want from our exclusive Tuscan connecting rods, forged pistons, main caps, dowel pin kits, specialty hardware, and much more to ensure you build a bottom end that can handle anything you throw at it.

_Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI H Beam Drop-In rods_








For use when using stock pistons only.
Integrated Engineering is proud to manufacture the highest quality connecting rods available for European 
applications, at a reasonable price. This is accomplished through careful design, manufacturing, and quality 
control processes. With hundreds and hundreds of sets of VW and Audi connecting rods in stock, we are 
your specialist supplier with the inventory and knowledge to make your project a success.
See more here
What is a drop in rod?

_Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI H Beam 144X20 Connecting Rods_








For use with aftermarket pistons only.
One of the hallmarks of a high quality connecting rod is its strength to weight ratio. Anyone can create an
extremely strong rod out of a huge chunk of steel. Creating one with a reasonable weight that works well in 
today's high rpm european applications, and holds up to a lifetime of torture is another story. 
In order to create this balance of strength and light weight, an H beam design is utlized. The design is validated 
and optimized using modern CAD drafting and FEA analysis techniques. These techniques ensure the rod is as
light and strong as possible.
Click here to see more

Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSITuscan I Beam Rods 144X20








Tuscan connecting rods represent the leading edge of technology for bottom end strength, reliability, and light weight. Our Engineering staff utilize the most modern computer design technology, including dynamic FEA simulations to optimize these rods to a level never before seen at the enthusiast level. IE Tuscan rods for turbocharged applications feature a robust I-Beam design for incredible bending and torsional stiffness. Additionally, an extensive iterative process lead to the unique Egg shape of our rod beams, which lowers stresses as much as 20% compared to less evolved designs. This shape very evenly distributes the high compressive loading from a turbocharged engine onto the connecting rod beam. We then validated this success with over 18 months of field testing, powering numerous 4 cylinder VW / Audi engines with over 1000 bhp!
Click here to see more
Watch our Tuscan intro videos:
Part one
Part two

_Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI Girdle kit_








Under high RPM and power use your block can begin to flex, causing severe main bearing wear or even a broken crank. Reinforcing the block is a necessity for these extreme applications. This girdle kit uses a 3/8” steel plate to bolt on the underside of your block to reinforce it and prevent from flexing under high power use. The girdle plate bolts to all of the main journals, using the supplied extended-length ARP main stud kit. It is then sandwiched between the block and the oil pan to keep the block from flexing. This kit includes all lengthened hardware needed to install the girdle plate. Spacers are included for use with factory main caps. This kit will remove the factory balance shaft/oil pump assembly, and replace it with a chain driven oil pump.
Click to see more
Click here to see our girdle installation instructions

*2.0T FSI Forged Pistons*








Integrated Engineering has a huge selection of Forged Pistons including JE, Mahle, and Wiseco available in various compression ratios, strokes, and bore sizes. Whatever piston combination you need, we have a set to meet your budget. Don't see what you need? We can custom order anything!

_JE Forged Pistons_








JE pistons are a great upgrade for someone looking to build a stout, reliable engine. JE's 2618 alloy is stronger then most other pistons made from 4032, and are specifically engineered for extreme applications, and is why we chose to use them in all our race engines. Dish requires no deburring or preparation. JE's will require a set of 144X20 connecting rods without taper. 
Click here to see our selection of 2.0T FSI JE pistons

_Mahle Forged Pistons_








Mahle pistons provide improvements in strength over OEM pistons without some of the sacrifices sometimes found in other forged pistons. Precision forged from 4032 alloy, a low expenasion rate aluminum. They all feature forged side reliefs, reducing the weight of the overall package. They also use slipper skirt designs, reducing friction and further reducing weight. Mahle PowerPack pistons feature ultra flat ring grooves, which promote excellent ring seal and most importantly reduce the chances of micro-welding during break in. Every set of Mahle PowerPack pistons comes with their exclusive Grafal skirt coating, which is not only anti-friction but also offers impact absorbing qualities, reducing piston noise and decreasing stresses in the piston skirt. Requires 144X20 connecting rod with out taper. 
Click here to see our selection of 2.0T FSIMahle pistons


*2.0T FSI Billet Accesories*








In stock and ready to ship, 2.0T FSI billet engine accessories are the perfect addition to your engine bay. For a improved look or options for big power, we have the billet option for you! Many accessories available in raw, IE Red, or black anodized finish.

_Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI Billet Valve Cover_








These beautifully finished pieces start off as one large piece of 6061 aircraft aluminum, and are precisely machined on an in-house CNC mill. They are a direct replacement for your factory valve cover, and use the OEM gasket. They have a single -10an outlet for a custom breather setup. To ensure that no oil comes out of the breather, these have welded baffles that are guaranteed to not fail. In place of a factory oil cap, these use a billet aluminum cap with an o ring for a tight seal. Whether you are looking for custom look, or an easy way to start off a custom catch can project, these billet 2.0T valve covers are a great addition to your engine bay!
See more here

_Integrated Engineering FSI 2.0T Boost Cap/Tap_








Installing a boost gauge or just need a vacuum source? Our FSI/TSI boost taps will make this a breeze. They are offered in black or red anodize and included all necessary hardware. Also included is an OEM retaining clip that eliminates the "kickstand" feature of other designs. These boost taps are perfect for use in applications where the OEM PCV system must remain intact. Boost cap is for use in applications when the OEM PCV system has been removed. It can also be used as a boost source for gauges or engine management systems in cars with the PCV system removed. This system ships with both a boost cap or tap depending on your needs, along with a new o-ring and clip. Available in IE Red or black anodize or raw aluminum finish.
Click here to see boost cap
Click here to see boost tap

_Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Blockoff Plate _








Once you reach the limits of the stock high pressure fuel pump on the 2.0T FSI engine, there is not many options to maintain the high pressure direct injection system. That is the point that you may want to swap over to port injection and remove the direct injection entirely. We have made this blockoff plate to take care of the hole left from removing the HPFP. These are a direct fit, with an O-ring seal to ensure a leak free connection. See more here

_Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI Valve Cover Breather Adapter _








Integrated Engineering has a solution for the PCV valve that commonly fails on the 2.0T FSI engines. These beautiful billet pieces are a direct replacement for the faulty plastic pieces that cause rough idle, check engine lights, power loss and decreased fuel economy. This will eliminate the factory PCV valve.This adapter comes pre assembled with the required barb to clip the factory block breather hose to. Unlike other pieces available, ours maintains the two breather outlets for proper crankcase ventilation. These can easily be plumbed to a catch can to collect the oil mist that is emitted. Just like many of our other products, these are made in house at IE on our CNC lathe and mill. See more here


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*2.0T FSI Hardware*








Integrated Engineering carries a huge selection of hardware including ARP bolts, oil restrictors, bolts, fittings, specialty fittings, caps, studs, and much more. This category is growing all the time so check www.intengineering.com for a full list of our huge selection.

_ARP Head Stud Kit_








These American made head stud kits for 2.0T FSI engines, are absolutely the highest quality head stud kit you can find. We are genuine ARP Distributors so buying from us guarantees you a valid warantee. This will ensure your head does not lift even under the most extreme boost conditions and is completely reusable, great for race engines. 
See more here

_ARP Main Stud Kit_








This main stud kit for VW / Audi 2.0T FSI engines, brought to you by ARP out of California is absolutely the highest quality main stud kit you can find. This will ensure that your main bearings and caps stay put even under the most extreme conditions, eliminating potential bearing problems. See more here.

_ARP Cam Tower Bolt Kit_








This ARP cam tower bolt kit for the 2.0T FSI engines includes all of the bolts and washers needed to replace the OEM bolts that secure the FSI cam tray to the cylinder head. By replacing these bolts with stronger ARP units, you can ensure that your cams will stay put even in the most extreme applications. These bolts are made from the ultra strong ARP 8740 alloy, with rolled threads. See more here.

_ARP Flywheel Bolts_








In high rpm, high power engines, fastening the flywheel to the crankshaft becomes increasingly difficult due to the instability of a flexing crankshaft. These special, heavy duty ARP bolts are uprated from factory units, and are much higher quality and strength. They are made from arp 8740 alloy and feature a 190,000 psi tensile strength. This is for ONE bolt, order 6 bolts for Audi/VW FSI 2.0T engines. _ Must for high HP engines._ More info here

_Integrated Engineering Designed ARP Crank Damper Bolt_








The crank damper and timing belt driver gear interface is one of the most sensitive issues with the 2.0T FSI engine in performance applications. This interface does not have a high safety factor from the factory, and when combined with higher RPM, it can often fail. The loss of timing often causes massive destruction. Integrated Engineering has spent significant time working to improve this interface by collaborating with ARP to produce this aerospace grade fastener which allows a higher clamping load on the timing belt pulley to be used. This ensures that the joint will not slip and shear the keyway. In addition, these high quality fasteners are far more consistant then the factory pieces and are completely reusable. More info here

_Integrated Engineering EKagrip Flywheel Friction Disk_








Originally designed for about 100 horsepower, the 6 bolt flywheel interface on the VW / Audi engines struggles when subjected to serious power. Even with ARP Flywheel bolts, this interface can become taxed and allow the flywheel to slip around under high torque. This leads to wear between the surfaces, and shortly thereafter complete failure of the bolts and joint. In order to fight this we had EKagrip make some of their patented nickel and diamond coated friction shims. These shims increase the friction between the two components by up to 300% and greatly increases the load which can be carried. The shims are .008" thick, and do not cause any alignment problems. Highly recommended for any engine making 450+ ft-lb with the 6 bolt VW/Audi flywheel flange. More info here

_Timing Belt Gear Dowel Pin Kits_








One of the major weaknesses of the 2.0T FSI platform is that the timing belt system is under specced for the large load placed on it. This shows up in belts that fail earlier then expected. In order to combat this, IE has sorted out a dowel pin strategy, placing a 7200lb shear strength alloy dowel pin through the joint to hold the load, even when there is not enough friction on the joint. Ordinarily, this would mean a trip to the machine shop with the crankshaft, but our kit allows the crank to be successfully modified even in the car. Kit includes a brand new OEM timing pulley, which has been drilled, reamed, and then chamfered in our CNC Milling center. This ensures that the bore is placed right on the money and square to the end of the crankshaft. also ncluded a pulley, drill bit, reamer, high strength alloy steel dowel pin and 2 page instruction manual.
FSI Crank: See more here
MK4 TDI Crank For 2.1L Strokers: see more here

_Autotech Hi-Volume Fuel Pump UpGrade Kit 2.0T FSI_








After months of testing and design, Autotech has designed this high volume fuel pump for the 2.0T FSI engines. This kit will take care of the commonly found fuel cut problem with the 2.0T. They use a high grade materials, along with aircraft grade machining to bring you these high quality fuel pumps. They will allow you to use your factory high pressure fuel pump to 300+ horsepower. See more here

_KMD Tuning High Pressure Fuel Pump Kit for 2.0T FSI_








This is a KMD Tuning 2.0T FSI high pressure fuel pump upgrade kit. This kit will allow your pump to deliver 40% more fuel, which is necessary for stage 2 turbo kits. This is the pump that is used with several Unitronic ECU flashes. New design features a Titanium CarboNitride coating, which is a very hard, wear resistant coating. To install, you will simply need to swap pump internals to ones included with this kit. See more here

_Integrated Engineering Silicone_








Looking to build a custom intercooler, intake, or turbo charge piping we have the couplers for you. Straight couplers, bends, reducers, bending reducers, and hump couplers available starting at 2" and offered in Black, Red, and Blue. Also, now stocking 3 sizes of vacuum line. see more here.

_Integrated Engineering Silicone Noise Pipe Delete Cap for FSI/TSI Engines_








From the factory, MK5s use a "noise pipe" to bring engine noise into the cabin. Integrated Engineering offers this "noise pipe" delete kit. Utilizing a 4 ply silicone cap and single ear hose clamp, this is the most simple solution on the market. Deleting this pipe has been known to increase throttle response and reduce cabin noise. It also improves the look of your engine bay by removing the ugly factory piece running through it. See more here

*2.0T FSI Electronics*








Integrated Engineering has a large selection of electrical equipment including, OEM connectors, adapters, resistors, WOT boxes, and standalone systems for your project.

_Bosch Fuel Injector Plug Kit EV1_








This is a Bosch EV1 fuel injector plug kit. These injector connectors are great for building or rebuilding your wiring harness. This kit includes the plug housing, two crimp-on pins, and the rubber boot to protect the plug. More info here

_Wiring Connector Pins_








These are extremely hard to find pins for most of the vw audi connectors. They will work in crank and cam sensor terminals, injector plugs, most sensor plugs, etc. They are for a 16-20awg gauge wire, and are to be crimped on. These are much better then the precrimped ones from the dealer because they do not require an extra solder or crimp joint to complete the connection, and they let you maintain your wire color all the way into the terminal instead of having the ends yellow like the OEM ones. 
Connector Pin 20-24awg
Wiring Connector Pin 20-17awg

*2.0T FSI OEM *








Integrated Engineering stocks a huge selection of discount OE parts for re-build and maintenance. This makes it easy for your projects and motor builds as you can buy your performance parts and OE parts in one stop! See our selection here.

_OE Block Gasket Set for 2.0T FSI Engines_








Integrated Engineering has pieced this specialty kit together with all necessary hardware, gaskets, and sealant needed to rebuild your block.
_See more here_

_Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI Ultimate Rod Install kit_








Integrated Engineering is proud to offer install kits to complement our drop-in connecting rod sets. These kits will help remove any question of what hardware and gaskets are needed for the DIY rod install. This is an ultimate rod install kit for FSI 2.0T engines. This kit includes all components that will need to be replaced when installing drop-in connecting rods in your engine. We have even included a high quality synthetic assembly lube.
See more here

_Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI Basic Rod Install Kit_








Integrated Engineering is proud to offer install kits to complement our drop-in connecting rod sets. These kits will help remove any question of what hardware and gaskets are needed for the DIY rod install. This is a basic rod install kit for FSI 2.0T engines. This kit includes the basic components that will need to be replaced when installing drop-in connecting rods in your engine. We have even included a high quality synthetic assembly lube. Save 20.00 with this kit versus buying the components individually.
See more here


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

This is pure engine porn right here.:snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

This thread only shows you a small amount of our entire product line, check out more of the Integrated Engineering product line through our new catalog. Catalog is available for online viewing on our website at www.intengineering.com/catalog 










:thumbup:


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

More info on FSI fuel pump block off????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product* 








For you big turbo guys we have just turned some new oil restrictor solutions, CNC machined in house these are a perfect thread for your turbo to a -4AN eliminating ugly adapters. 
Available with 1/8th NPT threads or GT turbo threads


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

$GTI07$ said:


> More info on FSI fuel pump block off????


 What would you like to know?


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> What would you like to know?


 More info. Like whats the benefits of the block off plate for the high pressure fuel pump?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

$GTI07$ said:


> More info. Like whats the benefits of the block off plate for the high pressure fuel pump?


 Gotcha. If you are getting into high horsepower where you have reached the limits of what the high pressure direct injection system can handle, you can remove it entirely and use a more traditional port injection system. This allows you to run big injectors and a traditional fuel pump with endless options for fuel flow. The block-off plate replaces the HPFP.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Gotcha. If you are getting into high horsepower where you have reached the limits of what the high pressure direct injection system can handle, you can remove it entirely and use a more traditional port injection system. This allows you to run big injectors and a traditional fuel pump with endless options for fuel flow. The block-off plate replaces the HPFP.


 Ohh ok. Are you guys doing this?? What other injectors can be used?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

That would be for guys using standalone, at which point you could use any port injectors you want. There are options up over 1000 whp. :thumbup:


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That would be for guys using standalone, at which point you could use any port injectors you want. There are options up over 1000 whp. :thumbup:


 Ohh nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product* 








We have put together a cost effective kit to make installing a Integrated Engineering Billet Valve Cover easy. Included is everything you need to re-route and tuck away your PCV crossover tube. The result is a much cleaner looking valve cover install without having the crossover tube running through it and takes the guess work out of the install. Kit Includes a custom in-house CNC machined barb that clips directly to the factory PCV hose, adequate length of silicone hose to reroute around the engine to the turbo inlet, and two OE style hose clamps to ensure the hose stays safely secured. 
More info here.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product* 









Make your shifts more solid than ever before with these billet shifter bracket bushings. These two piece bushings are CNC machined in house from 6061 aircraft aluminum. They directly replace the rubber factory bushings that deteriorate over time causing excessive play in the shifter. When the factory bushings are worn out, shifts become less precise, causing you to miss shifts. Not only will you be missing shifts but, by not fully engaging gears in the transmission, you can even strip the teeth right off the gears. Sold in a set of 3 these will direct install in 02A, 02J, 02M, and 02Q transmissions in MK2,MK3, MK4, and MK5 platforms. More info here 

Installation is easy, and these can be fitted from the engine bay. No need to access the transmission from under the car. Check out our install DIY guide here.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Ever wonder what it would be like to drive over 200MPH? A Integrated Engineering 1.8T / 2.0 stroker race engine made its way into the Bonneville Salt Flats Land Speed Racing VW Passat, and here is a video of the 212.922MPH run. This was on lower power of around 600BHP, more runs coming soon that will go well over that speed at the Bonneville World of Speed competition.















Full specs:
Integrated Engineering Race Longblock featuring: 
-IE 2.0 stroker block 83mm Bore
-IE Billet tall boy mains & Girdle
-IE Tuscan Rods
-JE Asymmetrical FSR slipper skirt forings with thermal coat & skirt coat, HD pins. 
-Ported AEB Head
-IE Valve Guides
-IE Springs & Retainers
-IE Street / Strip Cams
-IE Timing belt kit w/ gates belt
-IE Cam Gear
-IE Friction Disks
-IE / ARP Crank Bolt 

ECU: Link G4 
-Logging 4 x egt, wbo2, oil / fuel pressures, water / oil temps, 4 x road speed- may add a wheel travel sensor that can be moved around for shock tuning later. 

Fueling :
-IE Dual 044 Surge Tank
-IE Fuel Rail 
-1000cc High Z for now, 

Manifolds: 
-034 custom T4 exhaust manifold w/ precision 66mm gate
-Modified AEB intake manifold w/ built in PTE 1000 bhp AWIC core

Turbo is a PTE 6768 Billet T4 V band


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Simply amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Breath easy with our full selection of valvetrain components for your 2.0T. High quality Spring and titanium retainer kits, performance guides and seats, and more all engineered, designed, and tested by Integrated Engineering. Also a full selection of performance valves all in stock and ready to ship. Build a happy revving engine for any turbo setup. See more: Performance valvetrain


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

you guys have a specified torque spec for those cam tower bolts?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

mrbikle said:


> you guys have a specified torque spec for those cam tower bolts?


Yes we do, FSI cam tower bolts need to be torqued to 14FTLBS using ARP Moly Lubricant.

ARP Moly lube can be found here.

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product* 








*Billet Block Breather Adapter for 2.0T FSI* 
When installing a catch can, adapting the factory breather hose is not possible without many ugly fittings and a ton of work. We manufacture these block breather adapters in house on precise CNC machines for a direct fitting replacement with a male -10AN outlet. This fitting clips to the factory plastic oil filter housing with use of the included clip. We also include the required o ring for a leak-free seal everytime. 
These are a must for anyone looking to build a custom breather setup or if you just want a bulletproof replacement for the faulty factory hose. 
See more here


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Integrated Engineering valvetrain, always up for a pretty picture:


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

How about an intake manifold for 2.0T FSI??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Our 2.0 FSI/TSI intake manifolds are in early stages of development now. :thumbup: 
More info will come in the future.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Our 2.0 FSI/TSI intake manifolds are in early stages of development now. :thumbup:
> More info will come in the future.


 Awesome picking up a Audi. This will be first on the list along with your valve cover and some motor mounts :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Speaking of manifolds, this is a rapid prototype section of a manifold for engine dyno testing.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Check out this video of our in-house engine dyno making some heat. This is a IE built race engine and a Precision 6768 turbo. The real fun comes near the end, marshmallow roasting fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Winter is right around the corner, who has some big projects planned?


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Yes we do, FSI cam tower bolts need to be torqued to 14FTLBS using ARP Moly Lubricant.
> 
> ARP Moly lube can be found here.
> 
> :thumbup:


may be a bit high btw... 12 NM is a bit closer. Someone needs to do a metal sheer test on the stock bolts verse the arp bolt, and determine a true torque spec. When I called ARP, they gave me an incredibly high number.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is a quick snap for you:









This is the Integrated Engineering engine dyno test cell. 

We use this room to test, develop, run numbers, gather data, break in engines, and torture parts before they make it into your engine bay. This level of precision research and development ensures the highest quality performance parts, and is the backbone of our company.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

In for the intake mani


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is a fun outake from a upcoming poster photo shoot:










Keep an eye out for some garage posters in the future.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is another photo of our in-house engine dyno test cell. This shows both the engine dyno room and the control room:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product*









_NTEGRATED ENGINEERING 06F BLOCK TO 06A OIL FILTER HOUSING ADAPTER PLATE_
When installing a girdle kit or simply converting your 2.0T FSI (belt driven) engine to use the 06A oil pump, it is required to use the 06A oil filter housing. This is because the FSI engines have the oil check valves built in to the factory oil pump/balance shaft assembly , whereas the 06A pump does not. This kit can only be used in applications using an 06A oil pump. Each plate has water and oil provisions on the side, which can be used for an oil cooler or blocked off with the supplied plugs.

See more here.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is a quick time lapse of our in-house rapid prototype machine. We were printing an ABS plastic connecting rod for test fitting and measurements. The black plastic is the actual print while the white is the "support model" that the machine uses to print complex area. The support model is disolved in a liquid leaving only the black ABS model behind. 

This entire rod took just over 4 hours to print. Enjoy.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Integrated Engineering billet adjustable cam gear making a mess in the CNC lathe.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*Product update*









_Integrated Engineering FSI Crankshaft Girdle Kit_

Under high power your block can twist and flex, this causes severe main bearing wear, catastrophic failure, and can lead to a broken crank. Reinforce the block this girdle kit using a 3/8” steel bolted to the underside of your block for extreme reinforcement. The girdle plate bolts to all of the main caps utilizing the supplied extended-length ARP main stud kit. This kit includes all lengthened hardware needed to modify the block. This kit will remove the factory balance shaft/oil pump assembly, and replace it with a chain driven oil pump. 

This kit now includes the necessary FSI 06F block to 1.8T 06A billet oil filter housing adapter plate kit to run the appropriate oil filter housing for the new pump. 

See more here.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is some FSI love. This is an out take from a photo shoot for FSI garage poster, available soon!


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Is the fitting supplied in the boost tap a "no buzz" one? Whats the OD of the barb?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product*
_2.0T FSI Integrated Engineering Billet Diverter Valve Housing_








This is the highest flowing diverter valve housing on the market for the 2.0T FSI engines. These housings are used when installing a big turbo, or when simply doing the "S3" style relocation. The added flow of our housing is obtained by use of a 1.5" inlet with a built in bellmouth. Your factory electronic valve will bolt into our housing in any orientation needed, our housing has provisions for the locating pin in all three locations.
See more here


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

In this photo you can see our in-house EDM machine at work, used to rifle drill Integrated Engineering connecting rods. 










Rifle drilling forces oil to the wrist pin, this reduces friction on the pin and pin bushing, thus reducing wear. A highly recommended option for street cars that are driven frequently. Available option for all H beam rods, and standard on Tuscan I beam rods.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*Posters are available and shipping now!*

Get your high quality 100lb glossy stock 2.0T FSI posters for your garage, office, man cave, bedroom, etc.. and show off your performance parts that otherwise stay hidden inside the engine.










FSI poster available here

For the hardcore VAG fan, you can purchase our 4 poster set including 1.8T, FSI, TSI, and 2.5L engines at a discount rate.










4 poster set available here

Even better, *all posters are 50% off* for the Integrated Engineering black friday sale! Good till the end of the month.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Our CNC operators have been putting out this very nice bit of machine work today. This is an exclusive part for the MKV chassis, coming soon!


----------



## ColoradoMkV (Jan 4, 2012)

Still waiting on cams and an intake manifold to complete my top end. Can't wait for the release 


Sent from somewhere from Tapatalk


----------



## ColoradoMkV (Jan 4, 2012)

My whole motor build was all IE parts. Daily driven at over 450whp nothing but quality parts.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Ready for that intake mani!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

ColoradoMkV said:


> My whole motor build was all IE parts. Daily driven at over 450whp nothing but quality parts.


 Glad to hear! Feel free to post some photos if you wish. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product* 










*Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI Billet Adjustable Camshaft Gear* 
Adjust your power band by advancing or retarding your cam timing without actually changing your cam. This adjustment allows you to dial in whatever cams you have to the setup you are running for peak power. Each cam gear is precision CNC machined from solid 6061 aluminum, and features a real one piece male keyway for an exact OE fit. The cam gear outer rings are machined to OE specifications for a perfect mesh with your timing belt and then hard anodized for wear. The threads are roll form tapped to create the toughest threads available, and then stuffed with high quality stainless ARP bolts to lock it all together. Finally, a flawless layer of bright dip anodizing is interrupted only by the crisp laser etching which ensures you can always know exactly where your cams are positioned. 
See more here.


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Our CNC operators have been putting out this very nice bit of machine work today. This is an exclusive part for the MKV chassis, coming soon!


 
Looks like alum. Inserts for some kind of engine and tranny mount


----------



## ColoradoMkV (Jan 4, 2012)

Ported out to fit the oversized ferra










Wish I still had the pic of the stock rods and pistons vs the forged IE its insane the difference between the two


Sent from somewhere from Tapatalk


----------



## cormar (May 12, 2012)

Needs more intake manifolds and throttle bodies


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks great ColoradoMkV! Keep us updated on your build. 



cormar said:


> Needs more intake manifolds and throttle bodies


Working on it! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

Can the IE billet cover be installed without a catch can?


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

Also some Camshafts would be great and another vote for 2.0t fsi Intake manifold. The stock cams and manifold are just not doing it for my setup...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

In the works... Integrated Engineering adjustable camber plates, coming soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

A new Integrated Engineering test cell has just been developed for new FSI product development. [up]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

These beautiful looking parts are the first of the new Integrated Engineering adjustable camber plates. Coming soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

For everyone running the Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI Billet Valve Cover on a longitudinal engine (and a lot of you guys ordered them over black friday). We know there is a lot less clearance for the -10AN breather on the valve cover, so the traditional -10AN to -10AN fitting with a 90 degree hose end does not fit and will in fact hit your hood.

We now have the solution in stock and ready to ship for you guys:



















This 90 degree -10AN to -10AN O Ring Boss fitting features a jam nut that will allow you to clock the fitting at any desired angle and keep a shallow fitting off the valve cover for plenty of clearance. 
The fitting is finished in black anodize for a clean and simple look. Our billet valve cover requires the use of a -10AN To -10AN O Ring Boss size. 

Available now here.

You can see our full line of anodized fittings for simple installs here.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product*








_Integrated Engineering Shifter End Bushing Kit For MK4, MK1 TT, and Early MK5._

This kit of four cable end bushings will eliminate the excess play in your shifter. These two piece bushings are CNC machined in house from 6061 aircraft aluminum with a special bronze inner bushing. They directly replace the rubber factory cable bushings that deteriorate over time, when the factory bushings are worn out, shifts become less precise, causing you to miss shifts. Not only will you be missing shifts but, by not fully engaging gears in the transmission, you can even strip the teeth right off the gears. Fits all MK4 from late 2002, all MK1 TT from late 2002, and 2006 MK5. 

_Does not fit pre-2002.5 MK4 or TT, or 2007+ MK5._

See more here.


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

Incredible work, these guys are legit. Have and will continue to buy Integrated Engineering products.

Very much interested in an intake manifold option for the FSI.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

filthyillness said:


> Incredible work, these guys are legit. Have and will continue to buy Integrated Engineering products.
> 
> Very much interested in an intake manifold option for the FSI.


In the works, keep your eyes peeled out for more info in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yesterday i received some of your products and everything is just quality and individually sealed in bags, shipping was fast & products came in perfect condition. The red anodized looks amazing. I'll wait for the FSI manifold no prob, I hope there will be a red anodized option as well.


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

eta on the drop inn rods for the Golf R? :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

BlueDevil504 said:


> Yesterday i received some of your products and everything is just quality and individually sealed in bags, shipping was fast & products came in perfect condition. The red anodized looks amazing. I'll wait for the FSI manifold no prob, I hope there will be a red anodized option as well.


Glad you happy with our products! The intake manifold will be cast, so it will be powder coated not anodized. We are a ways away from finishing options, but more than likely it will be offered in raw cast finish or black powder coat. If you want a red one the cost to powder coat a raw one red should not be much, depending on your local prices. :thumbup:



Rolando_TX said:


> eta on the drop inn rods for the Golf R? :thumbup:


Do not have an exact eta, but it should be within a couple months now.


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

Ohhhhh I was told by someone in your company that they would be ready by the end of January

sent from ▪_▪


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> A new Integrated Engineering test cell has just been developed for new FSI product development. [up]


Looks like you guys are testing different cam lobe profiles for the HPFP. Does this mean there might be a possibility for some of us will have the ability to up engine speed to 8500+ rpms???? Stuck at 8200 rpms right now....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

A sneak preview of the next big thing from Integrated Engineering for all you VW/Audi 2.0T FSI (timing belt driven) engines... :thumbup:


----------



## americanh3art (Nov 27, 2012)

Any W/W items for the 2.0t fsi? 

Maybe a throttle body spacer or a pump mounting bracket?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Will the intake manifold have the slots for the intake flaps or will they be deleted?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Will the intake manifold have the slots for the intake flaps or will they be deleted?


 Hard to say right now, not including the flappers would keep the cost affordable, improve flow, greatly improve runner design, and ultimately be far better for performance. We will look into software solutions for running without the flappers in this case. 

Also new for the FSI, testing and development on these guys continues.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I know APR sells flap delete kit and offers a free upgrade to the Stage 2 or 2+ users so there is at least one current tuning option already. I'm sure Jeff could do something as well :beer:


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

Eurodyne gives the tuner ability tune for a flapperless setup. I have been doing for the past year with sucess.


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Also new for the FSI, testing and development on these guys continues.


Will this product be similar to the H2Sport cam roller setup?
Meaning that the cam lobe will have to be modified?
I would love to see a bolt on solution that won't require camshaft removal :thumbup:


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

Have used IE rods, Calico bearings and JE pistons with great success for the past 3 years. Just replaced the OEM pistons and IE rods with forged JE + new IE rods made for them and the old IE rods and Calico looked like new after some severe track abuse 

However, I had to replace them due to an unfortunate incident when my T-shaped plastic coolant piece broke so I was wondering if you could consider replicate that piece out of a stronger material but who can dissipate heat like the OEM piece and have no trouble with hot coolant passing through it. The small red circle on the pic is where it broke (the thin vertical branch ceased probably due to me boiling the coolant several times wich aged the plastic)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

fuscobal said:


> Have used IE rods, Calico bearings and JE pistons with great success for the past 3 years. Just replaced the OEM pistons and IE rods with forged JE + new IE rods made for them and the old IE rods and Calico looked like new after some severe track abuse
> 
> However, I had to replace them due to an unfortunate incident when my T-shaped plastic coolant piece broke so I was wondering if you could consider replicate that piece out of a stronger material but who can dissipate heat like the OEM piece and have no trouble with hot coolant passing through it. The small red circle on the pic is where it broke (the thin vertical branch ceased probably due to me boiling the coolant several times wich aged the plastic)


I passed the idea on to our engineers, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for considering this and waiting for your decision !


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

I have another idea for you...

Make some aluminum inserts to close the sides of the cylinder head when choosing to remove
the dividers.

APR makes some for the intake manifold flap removal but they don't have anything for
closing (and smoothing) the sides of the cylinder head intake holes when removing the dividers.

Just a thought. :beer:


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> These beautiful looking parts are the first of the new Integrated Engineering adjustable camber plates. Coming soon.


Any updates or information on these adjustable camber plates?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

HYDE16 said:


> Any updates or information on these adjustable camber plates?


A flow of parts are coming off the CNC machines for them, just need final coatings and printing... and they will be available. Very soon now, keep your eyes peeled. :thumbup:


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> A flow of parts are coming off the CNC machines for them, just need final coatings and printing... and they will be available. Very soon now, keep your eyes peeled. :thumbup:


can you release any specs or info on them?


----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> A sneak preview of the next big thing from Integrated Engineering for all you VW/Audi 2.0T FSI (timing belt driven) engines... :thumbup:


Any new updates with this cylinder head? Is there a possible time frame were looking at here?


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

BlueDevil504 said:


> Any new updates with this cylinder head? Is there a possible time frame were looking at here?


Patiently waiting myself


Any idea when the oil filter adapter plate will be available? Ordered one and received an email saying they're back ordered.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Neat photo to share of an Integrated Engineering torque plate being used to bore & hone a IE race block to 83mm for overbore pistons. 










Using a torque plate during the machining process guarantees an exact tolerance cylinder overbore by securing the block into the proper shape during the boring process mimicking a torqued cylinder head. This delivers true round cylinders and achieving precise piston to cylinder wall clearances.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

great progress guys! Lots of exciting new products coming out for our motors! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

MFZERO said:


> great progress guys! Lots of exciting new products coming out for our motors! :beer:


This is going to a big year for us and the FSI engine, we have some very cool projects lined up for you guys. :thumbup:


----------



## molo_gdl (Mar 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> This is going to a big year for us and the FSI engine, we have some very cool projects lined up for you guys. :thumbup:


Glad I don't have money to buy me a new TSI gti... not really 

Great news, can't wait for the Intake Mani :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Earlier this month we posted a DIY article on how to adjust your cam timing using an IE billet adjustable cam gear. The article gained a lot of attention and you guys really seemed to eat it up. Last week we took the process a little further on a big turbo audi 1.8T and changed both intake and exhaust cam center lines. This is much more involved, read the full article here.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

March is FREE poster month at Integrated Engineering! Every order will receive a free IE parts poster! www.intengineering.com 

Now is your chance to get your free TSI poster with that special part you have been eyeing! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

March is FREE poster month at Integrated Engineering! Every order will receive a free IE parts poster! www.intengineering.com 

Now is your chance to get your free FSI poster with that special part you have been eyeing! :thumbup:


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

A poster? I was expecting some cool parts, like a new HPFP and cylinder head.


----------



## ColoradoMkV (Jan 4, 2012)

GTI2Slow said:


> A poster? I was expecting some cool parts, like a new HPFP and cylinder head.


 This...


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Any rods for the Golf R yet?


----------



## ColoradoMkV (Jan 4, 2012)

sumtenzfunky said:


> Any rods for the Golf R yet?


 I'm assuming the would be the same exact rods as the mk5 fsi. Just the 144x20 off the mk4 if your running aftermarket pistons or the drop in rods.


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

No, the golf R pistons have a 21mm wrist pin, and the bpy fsi has a 20mm


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

sumtenzfunky said:


> Any rods for the Golf R yet?


Almost, we will have them very soon! :thumbup:



Rolando_TX said:


> No, the golf R pistons have a 21mm wrist pin, and the bpy fsi has a 20mm


This is correct.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*NEW PRODUCT*









Now available from Integrated Engineering, complete engine fastener kits! Upgrading your engine fasteners is highly recommended to strengthen the longblock assembly and reliably provide the appropriate clamping force for your increased horsepower, torque, and engine load from aftermarket equipped engines. We have assembled complete kits using the highest quality American made ARP hardware available. Complete fastener kits will ensure that high-load bearing components stay put even under the most extreme conditions, eliminating potential bearing, timing, and loose hardware problems. Integrated Engineering ARP fastener kits include all the appropriate parts matched for your engine, and includes a bundle discount for purchasing as a package deal. 

VW/Audi 2.0T FSI engine fastener kits available here


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

Is there ARP bolt kit that will work with the Daul Mass flywheel for DSG equiped cars?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Tmsracing37 said:


> Is there ARP bolt kit that will work with the Daul Mass flywheel for DSG equiped cars?


The ARP flywheel bolts found in the kit will work with both DSG and manual transmissions. You can also find them separately here: http://www.intengineering.com/arp-heavy-duty-vw-audi-flywheel-bolt


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

:thumbup:thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is a fun teaser for you guys, first look into a little something we have been working very hard on:










This is the first rapid prototype of our cast aluminum FSI/TSI/TFSI intake manifold. We use our in-house 3D model printer to produce our test manifold designs to test fitment, assembly, and on our engine dyno for performance testing. During the R&D phase we will print many, many, many design revisions to the intake manifold until a final over all design with the best performance has been accomplished. In this teaser photo you can see a sectioned prototype print showing off a little plenum and bellmouth design ready for testing. This manifold will go through many more design revisions before power testing begins.

If you guys are interested in more intake manifold tech, you may find this article interesting. It compares 3 styles of inlets- a simple radius, an optimized bellmouth, and a raised, optimized bellmouth. Complete with CFD results and even a video to help illustrate how the raised ones work... http://www.intengineering.com/intblog/archives/693

Enjoy!


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hard to say right now, not including the flappers would keep the cost affordable, improve flow, greatly improve runner design, and ultimately be far better for performance. We will look into software solutions for running without the flappers in this case.
> 
> Also new for the FSI, testing and development on these guys continues.


any more info on this? I saw a picture of your fuel pump dyno and it looks like you guys are getting close... :laugh:


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Ready for this mani!!!!!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## ericpaulyoung (Nov 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yes we do, FSI cam tower bolts need to be torqued to 14FTLBS using ARP Moly Lubricant.
> 
> ARP Moly lube can be found here.
> 
> :thumbup:


 DO NOT FOLLOW IE INSTRUCTIONS FOR THE TORQUE SPECS ON THE CAM TOWER BOLTS 

You will bust the bolts in half. These are M6 bolts, and even at 12.9 they would be 11 ft-lbf, which they are not 12.9 bolts. Call ARP for proper specs. 

- Eric


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> *New Product*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When are you going to start selling these again?
You have the valve cover, but no clean solution to install everything.


----------



## molo_gdl (Mar 26, 2007)

Tyler, any update on the Intake Manifold?  Don't let us wait too much...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

molo_gdl said:


> Tyler, any update on the Intake Manifold?  Don't let us wait too much...


 Well, here you go: 

Some more work on FSI/TSI development has been happening. Beyond the intake manifold, we will be designing a full line of products to add to the selection we already have for these engines. We begun by clearing the engine dyno test cell to make way for the new FSI long block. We will also be using a TSI engine as well for power testing and development for the intake manifold as we will be attempting to option it for both engines. 










We were able to bolt the long block to the dyno cart with minimal modification and the use of one custom motor mount bracket. 










We use a in-house rapid 3D printer to print sections of our prototype intake manifolds for testing. The printer is not large enough to print an entire intake manifold, so we have to print them in sections then assemble them. The printer uses two types of plastic, the primary plastic ABS makes up the actual part while a support material builds foundations to print on. When the print is finished the part is submerged in a solution that melts away the support material and leaves behind the finished ABS part. The white markings you can see on the split part is left over from the solution and is easily cleaned off. 










Here is an idea of what a completed prototype manifold will look like. 










The final casting will look very very different from this manifold... this does not incorporate any of the mounts needed to install in an actual chassis. Also this is a very early version and power testing can lead to many changes such as runner length and size, plenum shape and volume, velocity stack shape and direction, etc... We will go through many many many design provisions before we start test fitting a chassis and design the mounts. Before power testing can continue, we still need to get the engine properly mounted, wired, and stock ECU running correctly. So there is a lot work ahead, we will keep you updated!


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

I saw the 2.5L rabbit manifolds come out and was jelly.

Will these have all the ports required for a clean install of all the OEM hoses and sensors? I assume it will need some runner flap delete software, but will any other recalibration be needed?


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

as long as it comes with dyno proven numbers and decent price tag ill be all over this sucker. i just cant see paying 1300 bucks for a manifold with no actual data behind it. 

i know that you guys are very in the earlier phases of making parts for these engine but any clue if a tubular exhaust manifold is in the making? i feel like vw aftermarket is living in the dark ages compare to the Japanese aftermarket. 

also is there any ideas for upgrades to the fsi fuel system or you guys pushing port injection. i see that you make a block off plate for the hpfp system but with no port fuel system to sell along with it.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Well, here you go:
> 
> Some more work on FSI/TSI development has been happening. Beyond the intake manifold, we will be designing a full line of products to add to the selection we already have for these engines. We begun by clearing the engine dyno test cell to make way for the new FSI long block. We will also be using a TSI engine as well for power testing and development for the intake manifold as we will be attempting to option it for both engines.
> 
> ...


 Ugh can't wait!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

GTI2Slow said:


> I saw the 2.5L rabbit manifolds come out and was jelly.
> 
> Will these have all the ports required for a clean install of all the OEM hoses and sensors? I assume it will need some runner flap delete software, but will any other recalibration be needed?


 Yes, we will release these with solutions for all OEM connections. This does make the manifold rather difficult to produce as just about the whole car bolts together at the manifolds on these. :laugh: 

As far as flap deletes and software calibration, we will most likely release something similar to our 2.5L manifolds and have matching software/hardware for those who want it, or you can work with your current tuner to work out the options. Other than the flapper, running just the manifold would not hurt performance, but most likely a tune will be required to get the most out of it. 



skyrolla89 said:


> as long as it comes with dyno proven numbers and decent price tag ill be all over this sucker. i just cant see paying 1300 bucks for a manifold with no actual data behind it.
> 
> i know that you guys are very in the earlier phases of making parts for these engine but any clue if a tubular exhaust manifold is in the making? i feel like vw aftermarket is living in the dark ages compare to the Japanese aftermarket.
> 
> also is there any ideas for upgrades to the fsi fuel system or you guys pushing port injection. i see that you make a block off plate for the hpfp system but with no port fuel system to sell along with it.


 Its hard to say what the final price will be this early one, but both our other manifolds ring in around 799.99 ...so it should not be far off from that. And yes, as always we release these with engine dyno numbers, chassis dyno numbers, flow charts, etc... and the way we can produce these as a cast manifold allows us to do many things in the design to increase performance that a fabricated welded unit just can not do. We do not have a tubular exhaust manifold in the plans yet, but if the need arises for one to make serious power than we can venture down that road. We will start development on this engine running the factory ECU with the original fuel system setup, we also have our own HPFP in the works that we will get running on the dyno as well. 
When we tap out the K04/GT28/GT30 etc... power levels then we can go port injection easily.


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, we will release these with solutions for all OEM connections. This does make the manifold rather difficult to produce as just about the whole car bolts together at the manifolds on these. :laugh:
> 
> As far as flap deletes and software calibration, we will most likely release something similar to our 2.5L manifolds and have matching software/hardware for those who want it, or you can work with your current tuner to work out the options. Other than the flapper, running just the manifold would not hurt performance, but most likely a tune will be required to get the most out of it.
> 
> ...


 Seems like port injection is the easiest way to break into the 600whp and beyond territory. I dont think we will see bigger DI injectors anytime soon. Plus port injection will keep those intake valves super clean 


Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Other than the flapper, running just the manifold would not hurt performance, but most likely a tune will be required to get the most out of it.


 The additional cost of switching tunes is a bit much, I was hoping to stick with APR and switch to a RFD tune.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*Coming Soon!* 

Integrated Engineering Race Engines CNC ported cylinder heads for 2.0T FSI/TSI/TFSI engines! 





































*Leading CNC port development* 
Integrated Engineering Race Engines line of CNC ported cylinder heads feature ports co-developed along side a industry leading 30 year CNC porting veteran who has worked for NASCAR, OE development work, and a vast array of performance and pro motor sport projects. There are practically endless variables which must be optimized to truly get the most out of a performance cylinder head. Performing this level of development requires a level of experience and access to proprietary equipment that is rarely available to the enthusiast level. Our CNC porting technique opens that door to a much higher level of development and brings a truly maximized tuned cylinder head to the market. Each port is the result of hundreds of flow bench pulls. Variables such as port shape, valve guide length and shape, valve job angles, and many more are all checked and rechecked until a thorough understanding is achieved of what the specific engine needs. This level of understanding along with industry leading CNC practices is what makes Integrated Engineering CNC ported cylinder heads the highest performing cylinder available on the market. 

*Integrtaed Engineering's LiftMax valve job* 
The LiftMax multi angle valve job represents the results of a body of research which was done to achieve optimal flow results at low valve lifts. Particularly on VW/Audi cylinder heads, employing the LiftMax valve job provides optimum flow at the low to medium lifts your engine will actually see. IE's CNC porting along with the LiftMax valve job completes an unbeatable performance package. 

*Available August 2013*


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

Feel free to send a test head my way with one of the Intake manifolds , pull some more power out of my 5858.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

yummy :thumbup:


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> Integrated Engineering Race Engines CNC ported cylinder heads for 2.0T FSI/TSI/TFSI engines!
> 
> ...


 Yes please.

Was about to send my head to APR but Id rather wait for yours to be released.


----------



## poppos (Dec 29, 2012)

Serrari said:


> Yes please.
> 
> Was about to send my head to APR but Id rather wait for yours to be released.


 +1 Serrari


----------



## ericpaulyoung (Nov 30, 2011)

*Quench pads*

Looks great. Only question I would have is, why are the quench pads still there? Do you guys offer having them removed with the CNC head? 

epy


----------



## Millennium Falcon (Jan 29, 2004)

In it for Manifold updates !!!!


----------



## molo_gdl (Mar 26, 2007)

Millennium Falcon said:


> In it for Manifold updates !!!!


YES :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry for the long, slow haul it has been to getting these HPFP's to market. We have seen what happens when you rush that job and we are doing it RIGHT. 

Here's a quick clip of our HPFP dyno doing what it does. :thumbup:


----------



## TooPoor (Aug 10, 2010)

Any update on a manifold yet??


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

TooPoor said:


> Any update on a manifold yet??


Guys, I wouldn't expect this until next spring-summer.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*NEW PRODUCT NOW AVAILABLE!*










_*Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI CNC Ported Cylinder Heads.*_
The Integrated Engineering CNC Ported cylinder head provides large power gains from the middle of the power band all the way to redline. Large airflow increases are obtained by a combination of changing the port shape via CNC porting and re-cutting the valve seat geometry. We worked closely with an industry expert who has over 30 years of OEM and professional motorsport experience to deliver these results. Street drivability was preserved by careful development that does not sacrifice torque and airflow velocity.










Integrated Engineering's ported cylinder head increases flow up to 75 CFM or 34% on the intake side and 40 CFM or 25% on the exhaust side. This results in a flatter and longer powerband that will take your 2.0T FSI engine to another level whether on the street, drag strip, or road course.










From the outside of the head all the way through, our ported head delivers performance. The intake and exhaust ports are masterfully crafted to deliver maximum airflow without sacrificing torque. Our proprietary LiftMAX valve job was specifically developed for the unique conditions found in a VW / Audi engine. It gets the most airflow from the small valve lifts and bore sizes which are unique to these engines. These incredible gains are only possible through the combined efforts of modifying both the ports and the valve seat geometry.










The end result is the best performing 2.0T FSI cylinder head on the market. Our CNC ported cylinder head offers the maximum power increase at an incredible value. You will not find another head on market that includes all the features and extensive machine work found in this cylinder head. Continue reading below to learn more about these design features.










*IE LiftMAX Valve Job*
Integrated Engineering’s LiftMAX valve job is designed to extract the most power and flow from our CNC port design. The LiftMAX valve job accounts for application specific factors such as small cylinder bores and relatively low lift camshaft profiles. Placing a strong emphasis on the valve job is essential to get the most out of any CNC port before air enters the combustion chamber.

During the development process we determined that using the OEM valve guides would not be sufficient. When remanufacturing a cylinder head it is extremely important that valve guides are replaced. By porting a head with OEM valve guides installed the overall length of the guide is shortened which results in valve stability issues and increased wear on both the valve seat and the guide itself. To remedy this, Integrated Engineering installs new guides after the porting process.

Integrated Engineering guides feature a proprietary alloy which improves wear resistance and heat transfer from the valve to the cylinder head. These two factors result in increased longevity of your valvetrain components, as well as decreased knock and more power.










*Complete Remanufacturing Process*
When it comes to performance cylinder heads, a complete remanufacturing process is the only acceptable method. Integrated Engineering does this by completely stripping the cylinder head, unplugging and then purging all oil galleys, and removing valve guides prior to CNC porting. After the porting process we install new Integrated Engineering guides, skim cut the cylinder head deck surface to ensure a perfect head gasket seal, recut the valve seats for Ferrea racing valves, and then perform a final quality control inspection. 

Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI CNC Ported Cylinder Heads are available as a fully assembled cylinder head or bare for those wanting to supply and install a valvetrain. Both assembled and bare heads include installed Integrated Engineering valve guides and exhaust seats. Assembled heads will also arrive fully assembled with Ferrea +1mm oversized valves, Ferrea valve keepers, Integrated Engineering valve springs and titanium retainers, and Integrated Engineering performance valve seals. 

2.0T FSI bare head available HERE.

2.0T FSI assembled head available HERE.

Click the links above to learn more about our industry leading performance cylinder heads.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought I would post these few pictures of the pre-production HPFP's we have been working on. I'd also like to mention that at this point we are looking for 5-10 customers who are interested in a heavily discounted pump on a pre-production trial basis. Please note that you are not being used as an "alpha" tester- we have over 100k miles of accumulated street and pump dyno running on these at this point. We are simply looking to accelerate testing in street conditions beyond what we can accomplish in house. 

For these ones, we do require your pump to be sent in so we can run it in. No pump are being sent out with less then 32 hours of test running at this point. We are doing that by pre-testing them for 24 hours with one of our pump bodies, then installing the components in your pump and running it another 8 hours before shipping it back. 




























Please email [email protected] if you are interested in getting in early before the price goes up. :thumbup:


----------



## Millennium Falcon (Jan 29, 2004)

Has email!


----------



## mdsune (Feb 9, 2002)

Email sent.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Hpfp and intake manifold have my attention :beer::beer:


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

HPA's intake manifold for the FSI/TSI was announced ~ today, looking forward to updated from IE.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

HYDE16 said:


> HPA's intake manifold for the FSI/TSI was announced ~ today, looking forward to updated from IE.


We are still working hard on our FSI/TSI intake manifolds, and have some very exciting features and performance in the works that is not available elsewhere. Its still going to be some time and I do not have any visuals for you guys as the process we are currently in is all design specific stuff that we simply do not want out there yet. Keep your eyes out for more in the future however.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We are still working hard on our FSI/TSI intake manifolds, and have some very exciting features and performance in the works that is not available elsewhere. Its still going to be some time and I do not have any visuals for you guys as the process we are currently in is all design specific stuff that we simply do not want out there yet. Keep your eyes out for more in the future however.


Great to hear Tyler, can't wat for future updates!


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

I was really looking at the HPA manifold, now I gotta wait to see what IE offers!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Are you guys thinking of offering those spring loaded
seals as a separate product ?

I'm sure there are people that would like to "refresh" even their stock
pumps....

If haven't thought of that yet maybe you should.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

GolfRS said:


> Are you guys thinking of offering those spring loaded
> seals as a separate product ?
> 
> I'm sure there are people that would like to "refresh" even their stock
> ...


I'll bring the idea up to our engineers! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Our web store has moved!
Check out* www.performancebyie.com*, the new *Integrated Engineering* website! Our new web page now makes finding your performance parts faster and easier than ever before. The new vehicle specific drop down menus will narrow our huge product inventory down to the exact platform you are shopping for. If you are looking for a specific part, our new improved search function now has more power than ever before delivering fast and accurate results. You may also browse all our parts the same as before via the product categories. Our stylish new page layout gives us more opportunity to feature new products front and center, as well as better menu navigation and a smoother ordering process. As always, our site is entirely safe, secure, and certified for a worry-free online experience. For returning users, you can still access your existing accounts and orders using your same account log-in information. Our site is still going through some updates and changes, so please be patient with us if you run into any errors. Please enjoy our new website, and you if you have any questions feel free to message me!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I'll bring the idea up to our engineers! :thumbup:


You should cause i'm pretty sure there are a lot of even stock HPFP's
that could be refreshed for a fraction of the cost needed to get a new pump.

But for me the BEST part would be a much needed seal refresh when going to
an aftermarket HPFP, or repairing one that is leaking.

There is definitely a market for it, and you would also be doing a service
to people in trouble cause of their leaking HPFP. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Two problems there- one- the our seal is a different form factor. It's designed for the larger shaft size, etc. That doesn't really kill that idea- what does though, is the fact that the OE seal is press fit in place with a retaining ring in a blind hole. Removing this is not a DIY project by any means, and then there are no provisions to retain the new replacement seal. 

Our HPFP of course comes with a new stainless steel nut and seal designed to work together and avoid this issue. 

Cheers, 

Pete


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Two problems there- one- the our seal is a different form factor. It's designed for the larger shaft size, etc. That doesn't really kill that idea- what does though, is the fact that the OE seal is press fit in place with a retaining ring in a blind hole. Removing this is not a DIY project by any means, and then there are no provisions to retain the new replacement seal.
> 
> Our HPFP of course comes with a new stainless steel nut and seal designed to work together and avoid this issue.
> 
> ...


10-4

You can still sell the whole retaining nut+ new seal though...

P.S. I'm just trying to make you guys more money... :laugh:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

roller bearing high pressure fuel Pump???? please


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

ETA on hpfp?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

I do not have an ETA on the HPFPs, they are still undergoing some intense road and dyno testing. Progress on this project is looking very good however!


----------



## Millennium Falcon (Jan 29, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Well, here you go:


Any updates on this piece of awesome?! I has BT GTI for you to test it on! Would go great with that 67MM TB from an Audi Q7, just sayin!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Millennium Falcon said:


> Any updates on this piece of awesome?! I has BT GTI for you to test it on! Would go great with that 67MM TB from an Audi Q7, just sayin!:thumbup:


We are working as quickly as possible, at this point we are currently running some prototypes and working on some models that will be very close to the final version. Power testing/optimization and fitment is a long process. Once that is finished, we have to design the casting molds, tooling, and do a one off casting for final testing and fitment before manufacturing goes off. So please be patient with us, its a long process to do correctly but we will be putting in some features and performance we have not yet seen available on an aftermarket manifold we are very excited about. I don't have much I can share or show you right now as it is a little hush hush at this point. But I should have some new stuff in not too long. :thumbup:


----------



## Millennium Falcon (Jan 29, 2004)

You sir! Deserve a cookie! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Just a quick photo for you guys, We are getting ready for another round of product testing and development on the 2.0T FSI engine. For us that means getting a new long block strapped on and wired up to our engine dyno. And before you ask, yes ...the intake manifold is one of those development items.


----------



## Waffle (Mar 5, 2008)

Am excite!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

You may have found one in your IE order, now you guys can browse our 2013 Integrated Engineering parts catalog online via our website! Check it out: www.performancebyie.com/catalog


----------



## alerxovawo (Nov 26, 2011)

Big thumbs up for IE! Thanks for showing the love for the FSI! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

alerxovawo said:


> Big thumbs up for IE! Thanks for showing the love for the FSI! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks, the love has just begun. Lots more coming!


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

I was able to get 600whp on stock intake manifold and stock cams.... I'm thinking there is power left on the table. Looking forward to a similar cam as to your 1.8 offerings

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

I was able to get 600whp on stock intake manifold and stock cams.... I'm thinking there is power left on the table. Looking forward to a similar cam as to your 1.8 offerings

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

mrbikle said:


> I was able to get 600whp on stock intake manifold and stock cams.... I'm thinking there is power left on the table. Looking forward to a similar cam as to your 1.8 offerings
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


How come you never got around to using Cat cams or even Schricks ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*NOW AVAILABLE FROM INTEGRATED ENGINEERING​*
*VW MK5/MK6 Audi TT/A3 Adjustable Camber Plates​*







​
Our new camber plates are designed with the best performance and reliability in mind to ensure your tire's contact patch is flat on the pavement under hard cornering and acceleration. We spent months refining our camber plate design with countless hours of track, road race, and street driving resulting in the highest quality pieces available on the market.

















Higher grip levels cause further body roll and suspension deflection, to solving this problem requires more camber (leaning the tire in). During aggressive cornering it is absolutely essential to maximizing grip levels by dialing in the required amount of negative camber for your specific tire and suspension combination. Integrated Engineering camber plates allow maximum adjustability of camber.

















IE billet camber plates also provide a strong and stable foundation for your front suspension by replacing the rubber OEM mounts with a steel bearing, this also eliminates unwanted movement under heavy loads.

















Our engineering team spent considerable time to guarantee optimum performance while offering a long reliable life. Care was also taken to achieve these gains without any detrimental effects to daily drivability. To combat failure issues commonly found when using camber plates, our unique design features a heavy duty US sourced Aurora spherical bearing that controls the top of the shock absorber. It is secured in a high strength heat treated alloy steel cup, which has been designed to provide a life time of reliable service.


















​
*INTEGRATED ENGINEERING FES TECHNOLOGY*
In order to combat the spring popping and binding issues so common with many camber plates, our design incorporates a heavy duty thrust needle bearing as well. This has been taken to another level by our Full Environmental Seal technology (FES), completely sealing this bearing from the elements, which keeps your suspension operating smoothly and quietly for far longer than any other solution on the market.

Maximize your chassis grip levels with your own set of Integrated Engineering camber plates today!

*Fitment guide:*
VW Golf & Jetta MK5 & MK6 2006-2013
Audi A3 8P 2006 - 2013
Audi TT 8J 2006 - 2013

AVAILABLE NOW HERE​


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

More progress guys, we have the new 2.0T FSI engine running on the dyno and ready for some serious development time. Here is a quick video teaser of it running:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> More progress guys, we have the new 2.0T FSI engine running on the dyno and ready for some serious development time. Here is a quick video teaser of it running:


Is that CAM Lope I hear???:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rub-ISH said:


> Is that CAM Lope I hear???:heart:


No, that is a first start with no exhaust, 02 sensor, or MAF. ha ha.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*NEW PRODUCT*​


The factory timing belt driving gears are notorious for coming loose in high RPM conditions, leading to the keyways completely breaking, gear spinning, or timing belt failure causing loss of timing resulting in valve/piston damage or complete engine failure. Along with that, we have seen failures from the powdered metal gears completely disintegrating from small cracks that develop as the timing gear crank bolt is torqued. *Eliminate* the concern of shearing your timing drive gear keyway once-and-for-all with our new billet replacement. 










In the past we have addressed this common problem by offering our dowel pin gear kits and ARP crank bolts. Although they do help, these solutions do not eliminate the poorly constructed factory timing gear. With that in mind, we set out to engineer a solid, reliable, and complete replacement for the factory gear. After serious work and testing, we have completely redesigned the factory interface, removing the weak factory gear and loose-fitting keyway, replacing it with a solid steel gear with a press-fit interface.










The new IE press-fit gears start out as a solid block of steel and get precisely CNC machined into the finished piece, with special attention taken to the area where the gear meets the crankshaft. Our billet replacement offers a press-fit, so the gear is no longer loose on the end of the crankshaft, eliminating any chance of the gear coming loose and shearing the keyway. We finish them with a bright zinc plated finish to prevent against corrosion.










*Features*
Billet steel construction
Press-fit interference, eliminates chance of failure
6 bolt damper interface (uses FSI damper)
Zinc plating to combat corrosion
Includes new damper bolts

*AVAILABLE NOW HERE​*
Also highly recommended:
*IE/ARP Crank Damper Bolt* - Replace your factory crank bolt with the IE designed and ARP manufactured high quality crank bolt for secure consistant clamping loads. Your timing gear is only as secure as your crank damper bolt!

*FSI Fluidampr crank pulley* - A stock crank pulley is designed for a stock engine. When an engine is modified, the stock crank pulley does not do it's job of keeping vibrations to a minimum. Using a special design, Fluidampr pullies will eliminate much of the vibration produced by your engine. That will keep your flywheel, trigger wheel, and timing gear on the crank even at high RPM usage leading to longer engine life and less wear of the rotating assembly fasteners.


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

You guys just love to take money from my bank account.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

Any new billet accessories coming soon? A red billet dip stick and red billet alternator pulley with the tensioner would match my valve cover nicely.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

skyrolla89 said:


> Any new billet accessories coming soon? A red billet dip stick and red billet alternator pulley with the tensioner would match my valve cover nicely.


We have some pretty cool billet stuff for FSI in the works, but its mostly part of bigger products kits, I know the engineers are very busy right now working on some large exciting things but I will let them know you guys are looking for some pulleys and whatnot. That stuff is always good too keep the CNC machines busy.


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

i'll be order a few things from you guys very soon. I was wondering what is the difference between the both bottom timing gear kits that you offer?

are these camber plates good to run with any suspension?

does gates offer any belts for bpy's?

I'm trying to do all my pulleys and timing gears stuff all at the same time. Thanks!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

skyrolla89 said:


> i'll be order a few things from you guys very soon. I was wondering what is the difference between the both bottom timing gear kits that you offer?
> 
> are these camber plates good to run with any suspension?
> 
> ...


We offer our original timing gear solution that uses dowel pins to hold the OE gear in place, you will be required to drill/ream the crank for the dowel pin. The new kit uses a completely new billet steel zinc plated gear that is much stronger than the OE gear and uses a press-fit to hold it on the crank. The new gear is a much stronger solution completely.

The camber plates will work with almost all aftermarket suspension, as long as it uses the same upper strut mount style as factory. Every suspension we have seen has mounted this way.

Gates does not offer a belt for the FSI engines, the factory belts are reinforced and very strong already. A Gates kevlar belt would not be any stronger or reliable than the OE belt is already.

No problem!


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

*Guten Tag!?*

I have three proposal/questions to ask/to make....Please consider all four.!


1) Wasn't Integrated Engineering suppose to make an intake manifold with port injection for the BPY engines.

2) Could Integrated Engineering, consider a 4 lobe roller cam retrofit, similar to the CCTA engine, for the BPY engines....TRUST me that would be a very could market for us FSI owners?

3) Is there not anything we can do, other than tearing down the Intake manifold to dealw with carbon buildup..


4) What material are the rods in the BPY engines made of....I know a part of the TSI engines rods are 36mnvs4...But are the FSI rods made of a similar material....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi, let me do my best to answer these for you:



MichaelMOBIL1r said:


> I have three proposal/questions to ask/to make....Please consider all four.!
> 
> 
> 1) Wasn't Integrated Engineering suppose to make an intake manifold with port injection for the BPY engines.
> ...


Thanks! :thumbup:










2.0T intake manifold development is still in full swing.


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi, let me do my best to answer these for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is that port injecton on that manifold? hehehe time to make powa!!!!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi, let me do my best to answer these for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Standing by...cash in hand


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

skyrolla89 said:


> is that port injecton on that manifold? hehehe time to make powa!!!!


Yep, the plan is to offer port injection for those who want it. The manifold also has standard direct port injectors as well for those not going port injection so you can have either or both. :thumbup:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Port injection the win. Cheaper injectors, zero to no carbon build up. Sounds like a no brainer. :wave:


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hi, let me do my best to answer these for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tyler, can you release initial plenum volume gain and flow rate increase stats?


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

HYDE16 said:


> Tyler, can you release initial plenum volume gain and flow rate increase stats?


HYDE16, aren't you getting the HPA one?


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

skyrolla89 said:


> HYDE16, aren't you getting the HPA one?


Yes, I receive it tomorrow for testing. Still interested in hearing about the IE version as I had a great conversation with Tyler at Waterfest this year.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Pretty impressive products! Congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

We will have some more information about ours pretty soon, I'm going to work on getting together a production and teaser thread of sorts so you guys can follow us through the remaining development of the manifold. These take an incredible amount of time and resources to develop, most of our manifolds have taken over 2 years each before a production model is finished. We have developed ground breaking performance numbers from our manifolds others have not delivered by taking our time and working many revisions of every aspect of the manifold. I think you guys will get a real kick out seeing some of the behind the scenes work of that development process. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

HYDE16 said:


> I had a great conversation with Tyler at Waterfest this year.


So much has changed since then also, you would be very excited to see some of the new development on these. I will have some of that to show soon. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*NEW PRODUCT*


*Integrated Engineering Manual Boost Controllers*

A manual boost controller (MBC) is a simple way to raise boost pressure and increase horsepower on your turbocharged engine. The new IE MBC can not only adjust boost effectively above the base wastegate pressure, but through extensive research and development we have designed a unit that will reducing spool times and keep consistent boost pressures.










The IE MBC has been designed with a ball and a spring, so you can expect boost control to be linear and smooth with no concern for spiking compared to bleed style boost controllers. The IE MBC uses a ceramic ball versus a steel ball, which can move much quicker and let boost through faster due to the material being lightweight when compared to steel. It is critical to have the ball move quickly, as it makes boost control nearly instant and keeps the boost pressure consistent.










This red anodized billet unit is designed to be adjustable from the base wastegate pressure to over 30 psi without having to swap internal components, making it perfect for nearly any turbo setup. Install is made easy and attractive for any engine bay with the included stainless steel mount bracket and hardware . 










To make the IE MBC even more universal, we offer them with the option of ¼” hose barb fittings or -4AN fittings. The barb fittings are to be used in any setup using rubber or silicone vacuum hose and the-4AN fittings are used when braided lines are preferred. The -4AN fittings feature the same M10X1.0 thread as popular Tial brand wastegates for ease of install. Simply purchase an additional -4AN fitting (IE part number IEBAUU9-5), choice of -4AN hose ends, and your choice of -4AN braided line for an easy install. All of these items are available in our web store.










Each boost controller includes a stainless steel mount bracket, bolts, and nuts for mounting. If opting for the barb fitting style, three feet of silicone hose will be included as well.










Learn more about the new IE MBC HERE!


----------



## Firefox250 (Oct 29, 2013)

Any big teaser updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Firefox250 said:


> Any big teaser updates?


Big one coming soon! :thumbup:


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Big one coming soon! :thumbup:


TFSI Manifold?

Yeeeeah...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

GolfRS said:


> TFSI Manifold?
> 
> Yeeeeah...


+1


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh man!?!?!


----------



## vwguy13 (Oct 5, 2008)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*NEW PRODUCT*



For all you DIY fabricators that have been waiting to build your own FSI intake manifold while keeping the direct port injection, we have your solution!










The new Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI billet DIY head flange was carefully engineered to ensure a direct fit without interfering with the direct port injectors. By using complex surface milling, we are able to make these flanges clear the injectors without sacrificing flow. The entrance of the flange is a direct fit for the industry standard Ross Machine Racing oval runner tubing (available here), which then tapers down to the head port size. Solid 6061 construction makes for a solid part that is sure to not leak when bolted to the cylinder head. 










*Features:*
Beautiful surface-milled finish
Solid 6061 aluminum construction
Accepts Ross Machine Racing oval runner tube
Direct fit for 2.0T FSI and TSI heads
Includes viton o rings to seal to head

*AVAILABLE NOW HERE*


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Do you plan to make FSI cams?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Serrari said:


> Do you plan to make FSI cams?


Yes we have been working on race spec billet cams for a while. The newer direct port 2.0T VAG engines are not like the old VAG 4 cylinders however, the factory FSI cams have a rather large amount of lift already so these will more than likely be for serious power on race dedicated engines. A lot is still in the works there so we could have something else available at some point as well. We have a many very cool big projects in the works for FSI/TSI/TFSI this year so a lot is coming your way. :thumbup:


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We have a many very cool big projects in the works for FSI/TSI/TFSI this year so a lot is coming your way. :thumbup:


Throw us a bone maybe ?? :laugh:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> Throw us a bone maybe ?? :laugh:


Seriously. :laugh: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Lawn_Mower said:


> Seriously. :laugh: :beer:


We will have a big info thread on a upcoming (cough manifold cough*) product soon.


----------



## HybridSeed (Jun 15, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

Hurry up before I blow my spare cash on cigars

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mrbikle said:


> Hurry up before I blow my spare cash on cigars
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


...you most be smoking pretty fine Cuban cigars then! LOL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes we have been working on race spec billet cams for a while. The newer direct port 2.0T VAG engines are not like the old VAG 4 cylinders however, the factory FSI cams have a rather large amount of lift already so these will more than likely be for serious power on race dedicated engines. A lot is still in the works there so we could have something else available at some point as well. We have a many very cool big projects in the works for FSI/TSI/TFSI this year so a lot is coming your way. :thumbup:


Serrari is a street car racer! That's what he needs for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Mmmmmanifold!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Mmmmmanifold!


Hi man, I'm thinking in buying this manifold, but I don't know if I can get a special file from Unitronic to avoid cold starts?


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi man, I'm thinking in buying this manifold, but I don't know if I can get a special file from Unitronic to avoid cold starts?


I only needed to code out two errors for the flapper motor. Cold start and idle are still very smooth without coding changes.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

HYDE16 said:


> I only needed to code out two errors for the flapper motor. Cold start and idle are still very smooth without coding changes.


As long as you are still running a maf

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

The IE Race Engines sport series 2.0T FSI/TFSI assembled short blocks have been designed as the perfect solution to meet the demand of today's highly advanced performance aftermarket turbochargers. The 2.0T FSI engines respond to large turbos and aftermarket performance upgrades very well with impressive power and torque numbers, mixed with the advanced technology of recent turbochargers these engines are making higher boost pressure levels earlier in the RPM band. This early onset torque and power results in a very strong power band, but in doing so the stress and load on the connecting rods, rod bolts, and bearings are greatly increased to dangerous levels. IE Race Engines FSI sport series short blocks have been optimized with performance and reliability in mind to meet the demands of high stress loads placed on these components to keep your rotating assembly operating strong for long engine life. 




























Many short block revisions underwent countless hours of engineering and torture testing on our in-house engine dyno to determine the best selection of parts and build specifications, this extensive design and testing process ensures your new short block assembly will perform with the up-most reliability.

*IE Tuscan I-Beam Forged Rods*
IE Tuscan rods are our premium forged offering uniquely engineered to be strong and light by utilizing our egg shape I beam design, this shape very evenly distributes the high compressive loading onto the connecting rod beam while reducing unnecessary weight. With the included rifle drilling option, oil is forced to the wrist pin by means of a small hole drilled through the rod vertically. This reduces friction on the pin and pin bushing, thus reducing wear. 

_*Mahle Motorsport 9:1 83mm Pistons*_
Mahle pistons utilize weight optimized aluminum pistons manufactured from high-temperature resistant aluminum silicon alloy. This alloy along with Mahle's refined design and production technology enable an ideal combination producing pistons with low weight and high load-bearing capacity. 

*Mahle Motorsport rod/main bearings* 
Mahle's proprietary tri-metal bearing provides a stiffer foundation for high load use designed with state-of-the-art software for the ideal oil film thickness, this all greatly reduces the chance of spinning a bearing. This state of the art bearing technology ensures durability for long engine life.




























IE engine development engineers have obtained the knowledge unique to the VW/Audi engines necessary to properly machine, clearance, and assemble these blocks. Once the OEM block and crank is cleaned and multi-point inspected, an Integrated Engineering torque plate is bolted to the block for an exact tolerance cylinder over bore and hone. This secures the block into the proper shape during the boring process guaranteeing true round cylinders and achieving precise piston to cylinder wall clearances. Along with perfect file fit piston rings, the block deck receives a fresh machined surface for a proper head gasket seal and strong compression. The main caps are installed and measured to exacting specifications using new OEM main studs ensuring exact roundness for proper crank stability. The rotating assembly is then installed with the IE Tuscan connecting rods, Mahle 83mm 9:1CR pistons, Mahle Motorsport rod and main bearings, and the polished/chamfered OEM FSI forged crankshaft by an IE expert engine builder. The final short bock assembly includes a multi-point critical dimension check list with all measured clearances, and a instruction & care pamphlet.

IE 2.0T FSI/TFSI sport series short block is the reliable performance bottom end your Audi/VW big turbo build deserves. *Click here to learn more.*


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

Over 9000! (Bucks)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

mrbikle said:


> Over 9000! (Bucks)


Or 3500.00 

We worked very hard to make these affordable for the level of work involved. I think you will find the price is very reasonable once you factor in the cost of machine work, quality of parts, and assembly labor not to mention the piece of mind knowing it was done correctly by advanced IE engine builders.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

It's a good option for those who do not have the means. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mrbikle said:


> It's a good option for those who do not have the means.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


I'm in that position and it's a top notch product! :thumbup: :thumbup: @IE!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mrbikle said:


> It's a good option for those who do not have the means.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


I'm in that position and it's a top notch product! :thumbup: :thumbup: @IE!


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Or 3500.00
> 
> We worked very hard to make these affordable for the level of work involved. I think you will find the price is very reasonable once you factor in the cost of machine work, quality of parts, and assembly labor not to mention the piece of mind knowing it was done correctly by advanced IE engine builders.


That's a very reasonable price!


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

will there be a tax return sale soon? I'm itching for some timing gear items.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Tyler,
Is there any news regarding to the realize day of the Intake Manifold as well as pricing?

Thanks man!


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

I was told late summer and 900 to 1000

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mrbikle said:


> I was told late summer and 900 to 1000
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Hi MrBikle,

Thank you so much! I think I'm going to buy a valve cover as well as the intake manifold at the same time! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Here is a sneak peek at the product you have been waiting for. The Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI/TSI intake manifold prototypes are reaching the days of final testing. Keep your eyes open as we have some big updates and a behind the scenes look at development coming up soon! 



mrbikle said:


> I was told late summer and 900 to 1000


Hard to say at this time, but those numbers should be a little high.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Looking great guys, did you determine who can provide software for this? As of now HPA seems to be the only company writing a tune for a manifold.


----------



## trvbone (Nov 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here is a sneak peek at the product you have been waiting for. The Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI/TSI intake manifold prototypes are reaching the days of final testing. Keep your eyes open as we have some big updates and a behind the scenes look at development coming up soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say at this time, but those numbers should be a little high.




USCC NOTE 3


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

:beer::beer:


----------



## trvbone (Nov 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here is a sneak peek at the product you have been waiting for. The Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI/TSI intake manifold prototypes are reaching the days of final testing. Keep your eyes open as we have some big updates and a behind the scenes look at development coming up soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say at this time, but those numbers should be a little high.


Will this only come in red?

USCC NOTE 3


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

HYDE16 said:


> Looking great guys, did you determine who can provide software for this? As of now HPA seems to be the only company writing a tune for a manifold.


All in the works.



trvbone said:


> Will this only come in red?3


It will not come in red, what you see there is a plastic rapid protoype print. We use 3D printers to literally print the intake manifold revisions for testing on our engine dyno and for chassis fitment testing. The final part will be offered in black powdercoat or your option of black powdercoat or the raw alloy casting.


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> All in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> It will not come in red, what you see there is a plastic rapid protoype print. We use 3D printers to literally print the intake manifold revisions for testing on our engine dyno and for chassis fitment testing. The final part will be offered in black powdercoat or your option of black powdercoat or the raw alloy casting.


I just glad you guys offer data on all your manifolds before releasing them. Hoping big things for this!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*Product update*

Our PCV pressure release valve delete plate has now been replaced by our complete PCV solution kit at a lower price!










One of the most common failures on the 2.0T FSI engine is the factory pressure-relief valve. These valves begin to leak over time and cause boost to go past the valve into the valve cover. This not only causes an oily mess in the engine bay from crankcase pressure, but a rough idle, fuel economy decline and boost loss. With boost pressure far below where it should be, it is common to notice significant power losses and poor drivability. With our PCV solution kit, you are able to completely remove the OE plastic pressure-relief valve with our billet aluminum anodized plate. This allows the factory breather system to function as it did OE, while eliminating the failure-prone relief valve. The included boost cap is used to block off the hose connection on the end of the intake manifold and can be plugged or used to plumb a boost gauge. 

More info HERE


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

Any updates on the intake manifold?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

MFZERO said:


> Any updates on the intake manifold?


x2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rub-ISH said:


> x2


I know you guys are waiting and it seems like nothing is ever going to happen, ha ha. Just like I have said, these manifolds take a serious amount of time to engineer correctly, but we are getting very close to a final prototype and when that is finished we will be dumping a ton of info on you all at once.... This is one of the most impressive products we have produced so far, and worth the wait.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

[email protected]E said:


> I know you guys are waiting and it seems like nothing is ever going to happen, ha ha. Just like I have said, these manifolds take a serious amount of time to engineer correctly, but we are getting very close to a final prototype and when that is finished we will be dumping a ton of info on you all at once.... This is one of the most impressive products we have produced so far, and worth the wait.


I know the hardware will be gorgeous and properly tested, really interested in software.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I know you guys are waiting and it seems like nothing is ever going to happen, ha ha. Just like I have said, these manifolds take a serious amount of time to engineer correctly, but we are getting very close to a final prototype and when that is finished we will be dumping a ton of info on you all at once.... This is one of the most impressive products we have produced so far, and worth the wait.


Sounds promising...I at this point will put a deposit down for a waiting list. Beyond ready to get rid of this plastic crap


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Rub-ISH said:


> Sounds promising...I at this point will put a deposit down for a waiting list. Beyond ready to get rid of this plastic crap


I've been ready to put a deposit down as well. I don't want to put the stock manifold back on when the engine goes together. :laugh:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

1 month bump :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

We have finally locked down strong performance numbers on the intake manifold and we are doing final fitment testing on all MK5, MK6, B7, and B8 FSI/TSI/TFSI 2.0T engines. If fitment is cleared on all of the chassis, then this is our final prototype and we will be good to begin production on them. So far it is looking VERY good. [up]
Here is a photo of the final prototype mounted in a B8 A4:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

That looks awesome Tyler! Congrats!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Will you be doing a flaps manifold or a flapless one ?


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congrats, any update on the software pairing? If there is a flapper delete software will require a cold start delete.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

GolfRS said:


> Will you be doing a flaps manifold or a flapless one ?


These will be flapless, leaving the flaps in just sucks far to much performance out of the manifold to even make it worth running. 



HYDE16 said:


> Congrats, any update on the software pairing? If there is a flapper delete software will require a cold start delete.


Don't worry, we wont be leaving you guys high and dry without a flapless option. :thumbup:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Sweet mother of god progress...Can't wait


----------



## trvbone (Nov 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We have finally locked down strong performance numbers on the intake manifold and we are doing final fitment testing on all MK5, MK6, B7, and B8 FSI/TSI/TFSI 2.0T engines. If fitment is cleared on all of the chassis, then this is our final prototype and we will be good to begin production on them. So far it is looking VERY good. [up]
> Here is a photo of the final prototype mounted in a B8 A4:


I don't see B6....

USCC NOTE 3


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

trvbone said:


> I don't see B6....


The B6 A4 is a 1.8T engine, and we currently have a manifold on pre-order for that car. Check it out HERE. If you have a B6 Passat with the 2.0T FSI engine, these will fit that just fine! :thumbup:


----------



## bzflag (Apr 27, 2003)

Any plans w/ this manifold to support direct port meth injection?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, if you look closely you can see the bosses for it in the photo. Right down by the head flange.  They are just blank on that prototype but they will be tapped on the production parts.


----------



## bzflag (Apr 27, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, if you look closely you can see the bosses for it in the photo. Right down by the head flange.  They are just blank on that prototype but they will be tapped on the production parts.


:thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, if you look closely you can see the bosses for it in the photo. Right down by the head flange.  They are just blank on that prototype but they will be tapped on the production parts.


Sweet!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Will this clear in A3 setup? If it clears mk5 I imagine it will be the same for the A3 guys..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

BeeAlk said:


> Will this clear in A3 setup? If it clears mk5 I imagine it will be the same for the A3 guys..


Yes, they should fit the A3 the same as the Mk5/Mk6 cars. :thumbup:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, if you look closely you can see the bosses for it in the photo. Right down by the head flange.  They are just blank on that prototype but they will be tapped on the production parts.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

If you have not already seen it, check out another product that we just released info on this week.










Read all about it HERE.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

meechelle said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



:beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> If you have not already seen it, check out another product that we just released info on this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet man! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

Any new info on the Intake manifold? Will pre-orders be available before the new year? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

This is the newest update I have on the manifolds. After we finish the manifold design and verify the performance and multiple chassis fitment we have to start the process of building molds. The molds are made up of two giant CNC machined plates and a center plug. The center plug is the shape that will make up the inside "empty" area and two plates make up the shapes of the outer area during the casting process. The first step in this entire process is the draft analysis. This analysis helps our engineers determine if the geometry of the manifold will cause any issues during the casting process. This must be done before the mold plates can be designed and manufactured. Draft is the amount of taper for cast parts perpendicular to the parting line. For sand casting, all surfaces of the manifold have to have a minimum of 3 degrees of draft in order to properly cast the component. The casting mold is split into two sections to identify the parting line where the casting mold will be split in half. If this is not done properly you can end up with compromised alloy, ugly surface finish, or the manifold could have interference with the molds and not allow them to separate. Our engineers do this draft work in-house so we can keep close attention to these details.

After the initial manifold was finished we had to work out the draft analysis for proper molding. After many small surface revisions, we were left with this final model for production: 




























Now that the molds are confirmed , the model still must be approved by the foundry for casting. So before the molds are manufactured, we have to wait for the foundry to approve the mold. The foundry will let us know if there are any issues with being able to properly hold, fill, separate, remove flash, and have the ability to machine the manifold.

As it turned out, it was not. Like I have said before, this is a very complicated manifold to engineer correctly. We could have easily just designed a manifold that would cast and fit using stock runner sizes and angles with a slightly larger plenum, but that would be the easy way out and would not maximize performance. So during the last few rounds of you guys waiting for an update, we have been doing the rounds of making small changes to the draft without changing the performance numbers and making both the molds and foundry happy with the draft. 

So the big news I had for you guys today???

With the final draft analysis sent out last week for approval, and after one last big design change...

The draft analysis and final model have been approved and the manifold is now officially out for manufacturing. In the next step we will have a full final cast manifold used for quality, performance, and fitment testing. Once final approved, they will go into full on production. The design phase is officially over, the next manifold you see will be USA cast alloy.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The design phase is officially over, the next manifold you see will be USA cast alloy.


Big BIG fan of your work...I'm sure you have plenty of cars to test on! I'm still gonna go out on a limb and throw out my services...Still tuned in for this one

Thanks Tyler


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)




----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

BlueDevil504 said:


> Thanks for the info :thumbup:


Of course, no problem.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Wooooo, still ready to pre-order :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Earlier I talked about the molds and even showed you guys the 3D draft renders. Well, here is the final CNC machined molds and plugs that will be used to make the sand castings. Next up, the foundry will use these to pour out some molten aluminum.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

So how did the casting go?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

thegave said:


> So how did the casting go?


Ha, we wish it was that fast. The casting process is a long one. The foundry will spend a considerable amount of time building the sand molds before they start pouring any metal. Also, these are in line behind quite a few other castings as well. Before the manifolds actually start mass production casting, a short run will be performed. We use this short run to do early quality, fitment, structure, and performance testing. When we sign off on the short run we can start mass production. When mass production begins and the castings are poured and separated from the molds, they will then go out for powder coat followed by the first round of machining. Before the first round of machining happens, fixtures need to be designed and built to hold the manifolds for machining. Every step also has a wait time before it begins as it waits in line behind other castings in front of it. Even though this is all done right here in the USA, it does not happen overnight.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

Well, keep up the good work! :beer:


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

MFZERO said:


> Well, keep up the good work! :beer:


+1

Excited to see how this manifold works with TSI K04 software after I tested the HPA manifold with a missing software solution.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

MFZERO said:


> Well, keep up the good work! :beer:


Will do! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*NEW PRODUCT*









*Sport Series Cylinder Heads*
The Integrated Engineering Sport Series cylinder heads are designed to make meeting your performance goals hassle free, more enjoyable and easily attainable. The IE Sport Series cylinder heads come complete with machine work and assembled with performance valvetrain, ready to increase horsepower as well as support higher RPM levels. We have designed these with factory drivability in mind, taking care to build them with the proper components to offer smooth, quiet operation and the longevity you would expect from a brand new engine. As power levels increase over the course of your project, you can count on your Sport Series engine components to function reliably for years.









*Springs and Retainers*
In high RPM applications, stock valve springs are simply too soft and may result in valve float and misfire issues. By upgrading to an Integrated Engineering spring and titanium retainer kit these issues will be eliminated. IE valve springs are wound from the highest quality ovate wire available, which reduces stress levels in the spring, while increasing spring rates. By installing lightweight titanium retainers, valvetrain mass is reduced, further reducing the risk of valve float associated with increasing the rev limit of the engine. Our spring and retainer kit resolves rockers arm and retainer clearance issues, which are very common in this application.









Valve Guides
Integrated Engineering guides are CNC machined from a proprietary alloy which improves wear resistance and heat transfer from the valve to the cylinder head. These two factors result in increased longevity of your valvetrain components, as well as decreased knock and more power. With the internal clearance reamed to exact tolerances after installation, our guides are sure to last for long periods of time with minimal wear from standard operation.









*Valves *
Stock valves found in the cylinder head were not designed to withstand the punishment of larger power setups and are a common failure point. Stock valves are known to disintegrate, allowing the heads to come off and destroy the engine internally. This is due to the stems being hollow and filled with sodium. To solve this problem, we incorporate forged one-piece Ferrea valves, which are solid instead of sodium filled. We use +1mm head valves, which increase flow while allowing the valve seats to be cut in a new area, which allows factory install heights to remain unchanged.









*Valve Seals & Keepers*
With each assembled cylinder head, we install a set of our performance valve stem seals. As with the factory configuration, polyacrylic seals are used for the intake side. The exhaust seals need special attention due to the added heat from higher horsepower and RPM levels, so viton seals are used in place of the poly seals, which are much more heat resistant and less likely to become brittle over and fail after thousands of miles. We retain the standard triple-groove valve/keeper setup, which we have found to be effective for high RPM use. Each cylinder head is assembled with a new set of valve keepers.









*Precision Assembly*
Performance components are only half the battle when it comes to properly building a performance cylinder head, the other half is precision machine work. Our cylinder heads are built with the same level of care as the rest of our race engines, with every critical dimension measured before shipping. Before we begin to disassemble the cylinder head for machining, we perform a multi-point inspection on each core head. Inspection points include, but are not limited to:

-Check cam journals for excessive wear
-Check combustion chambers for damage
-Check all threaded holes and studs for stripping or damage
-Check flatness of deck surface, including dents
-Check intake and exhaust manifold flange area
-Check valve seats for damage
-Check for signs of previous machining
-Check lifter bores for damage
-Confirm that cam cover is original to head

*Cleaning*
Before beginning the machining process, we clean each head by soaking in a hot solvent tank and/or soda blasting, depending on severity.

*Valve guides*
We remove the original valve guides in your cylinder head, then press a set of new IE guides in their place. They are then reamed to the correct inside diameters to match the valves that are used, ensuring that the exhaust valves have the additional clearance that is necessary.

*Valve job*
To get the most flow from the standard ports, we perform a multi-angle valve job, matching the Ferrea +1mm valves flawlessly. With multiple angles cut into the valve seat, the transition from the port into the combustion chamber becomes smoother, allowing the air to flow more freely. With small changes in the valve job angles, significant flow gains can be measured, enough to effectively increase the horsepower of the engine.

Available for all VW/Audi 2.0T FSI engine codes. SEE MORE HERE!


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Sex. 
Tyler can you say anything about an anticipated timeline for your software solutions (stage 1, stage 2)? I remember reading somewhere that was in the cards since you're also doing your own stage 3 sw


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

thegave said:


> Sex.
> Tyler can you say anything about an anticipated timeline for your software solutions (stage 1, stage 2)? I remember reading somewhere that was in the cards since you're also doing your own stage 3 sw


A lot of that is in the works right now, most 2.0T FSI,TSI,TFSI stage 1/2 files are finished and our lead engineer has been dyno tuning handfuls of cars daily refining the tunes for all the different ECU codes. The next big hurdle is getting them setup for dealer distribution world wide. We do have a few cool products in the works to help with that however.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Intake manifold update?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rub-ISH said:


> Intake manifold update?


We are expecting the first cast samples any day now. Once we confirm fitment and quality control we can start putting together a pre-sale.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We are expecting the first cast samples any day now. Once we confirm fitment and quality control we can start putting together a pre-sale.


Epic new Tyler, I've been talking to Cassidy re the IE450 kit as well. For the time being, if one is using software other than IE, how can they successfully run the IE manifold on a TSI? Would the software require a cold start delete so as to prevent the misfires at cold start?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

HYDE16 said:


> Epic new Tyler, I've been talking to Cassidy re the IE450 kit as well. For the time being, if one is using software other than IE, how can they successfully run the IE manifold on a TSI? Would the software require a cold start delete so as to prevent the misfires at cold start?


We are working on versions of our soon to be released software that will include coding for the flapper deletes. If you already have software and are not interested in changing, then you will of course have to work with your tuner on coding it out.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We are working on versions of our soon to be released software that will include coding for the flapper deletes. If you already have software and are not interested in changing, then you will of course have to work with your tuner on coding it out.


IE software would be the better choice. The challenge is when the flaps are disconnected, made dysfunctional or "coded out" the ECU tends to apply correction factors to the timing tables as well affecting the throttle body. I'm looking forward to see the results from your manifold specific software with that gorgous manifold.

Right now I'm waiting for more details on the IE450 kit.....for the TSI.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

possible manifold by x-mas?...I have already spoken to Driver Motorsports and they have a flapper delete file just waiting for me


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

HYDE16 said:


> IE software would be the better choice. The challenge is when the flaps are disconnected, made dysfunctional or "coded out" the ECU tends to apply correction factors to the timing tables as well affecting the throttle body. I'm looking forward to see the results from your manifold specific software with that gorgous manifold.
> 
> Right now I'm waiting for more details on the IE450 kit.....for the TSI.


More info on both of those are coming very soon. 



Rub-ISH said:


> possible manifold by x-mas?...I have already spoken to Driver Motorsports and they have a flapper delete file just waiting for me


It is incredibly likely we will have the pre-sale live before xmas, not likely the will be shipping by then, hopefully not too long afterwards however.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It is incredibly likely we will have the pre-sale live before xmas, not likely the will be shipping by then, hopefully not too long afterwards however.


This is really awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Here is a small video put together about some of the development behind our 2.0T MK5/MK6/Golf R FDS performance intercoolers.






See more HERE.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Really well cut video guys, beautiful intercooler design too.

I'm more interested to know if that GTI has the IE450 kit on it..... is that a little Easter Egg to say that TSI testing is underway?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

HYDE16 said:


> Really well cut video guys, beautiful intercooler design too.
> 
> I'm more interested to know if that GTI has the IE450 kit on it..... is that a little Easter Egg to say that TSI testing is underway?


Good catch, there is a little Easter egg there! This video is the first one with our IE450T big turbo kit making noises. That would be our Golf R with the IE450T kit on it. And yes, TSI is underway as well. :thumbup:


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Good catch, there is a little Easter egg there! This video is the first one with our IE450T big turbo kit making noises. That would be our Golf R with the IE450T kit on it. And yes, TSI is underway as well. :thumbup:


Ok, I'm ready to sell my kidney to be the first customer in line for the TSI kit....


----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

Almost christmas any new info on the pre-sale for the intake manifold? I'm ready to spend some $$$$


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

BlueDevil504 said:


> Almost christmas any new info on the pre-sale for the intake manifold? I'm ready to spend some $$$$



We are finishing up the final performance and quality testing on our sample castings now. I'm going to have some photos of that piece up here soon. Once we sign off, we can start the pre-sale on these. The pre-sale will be ready very soon!


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We are finishing up the final performance and quality testing on our sample castings now. I'm going to have some photos of that piece up here soon. Once we sign off, we can start the pre-sale on these. The pre-sale will be ready very soon!


Tyler, great update. Will you be releasing info on the software at the same time? Specifically around the flapper changes? Several companies have had issues writing the TSI tune after seeing the timing tables affected from coding out or deleting the flappers. Great job on the manifold, looked great in the 3D print at Waterfest in 2013 when I spoke to you.


----------



## Firefox250 (Oct 29, 2013)

Come on people we need 600 likes to get more details!!


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Liked.

You run UM software in your sig? On an FSI?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

HYDE16 said:


> Tyler, great update. Will you be releasing info on the software at the same time? Specifically around the flapper changes? Several companies have had issues writing the TSI tune after seeing the timing tables affected from coding out or deleting the flappers. Great job on the manifold, looked great in the 3D print at Waterfest in 2013 when I spoke to you.


TSI software may not be ready in time for the release, but it should not be long after. Its not an issue with the tune, as it is getting it ready for all the different ECU codes for distribution. We are working hard on it. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Go like our Facebook post if you have not already, I'll post images in here as well. 

https://www.facebook.com/inteng


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Great work guys, I can't wait to get my rods and pistons.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

HYDE16 said:


> Great work guys, I can't wait to get my rods and pistons.


Thanks, let us know when you are ready!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Here are the very first photos of the IE performance cast intake manifolds for all 2.0T FSI/TSI (EA113 EA888 Gen 1/2) engines. These photos are of our cast sample, the final manufactured pieces will change slightly from pictured. We are working out the details of our pre-sale now, and will have that available early 2015! Thanks for your patience as we have developed this exciting product over the last couple of years, it has been a lot of work to manufacture these correctly that delivers both performance and a good fit. I'm excited to see and show you guys the first final manifolds when they come in, it's going to be an absolutely gorgeous piece.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

Very nice! :beer:


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Why the top access plate? Is that to possibly clean the manifold/valves?
I love the WMI bungs, are they 1/8" NPT?


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Also, how are you preventing heat transfer from the head to the intake manifold? Are you using a special gasket or layer?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

It looks so sweet Tyler! It has been such a great effort! Congrats! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

HYDE16 said:


> Why the top access plate?


The casting for this manifold is quite a bit more complicated than our others. The top plate is of no use once cast really, there was no way for the machines to access the inside of the plenum to clean up the castings with this design. We could have made design revisions to make that easier and cheaper, but that would remove a fair amount of performance. The access panel is there to allow proper removal of the casting plugs and irregularities inside the plenum and velocity stacks. The final manifolds will have a very nice CNC billet plate installed, these will look very nice and maybe even allow for different color options for a more personalized look in your engine bay.



HYDE16 said:


> Is that to possibly clean the manifold/valves?


No, the manifold will still need to be completely removed for that service.



HYDE16 said:


> I love the WMI bungs, are they 1/8" NPT?


Yes sir, 1/8" NPT as delivered. They will have black threaded plugs installed when shipped for those not using them.



HYDE16 said:


> Also, how are you preventing heat transfer from the head to the intake manifold? Are you using a special gasket or layer?


There is almost no performance loss running an alloy manifold on the head, any heat transfer you may pick up is far more than made up for in the actual performance design of the manifold.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you Tyler, I think it would be a cool option if you offered a phenolic thermal spacer/gasket to reduce any heat transfer from the cylinder head to the incoming air through the intake manifold.

Maybe an up-charge option?


----------



## Firefox250 (Oct 29, 2013)

HYDE16 said:


> You run UM software in your sig? On an FSI?


Yep I'm just a UM stage 1 with a built block with lower compression piston and rods for now. I have this coming on soon. 










IE built head with an HTA3073 and a ARD top mount manifold.

Tyler I need your intake to complete my build.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Firefox250 said:


> IE built head with an HTA3073 and a ARD top mount manifold.
> 
> Tyler I need your intake to complete my build.


Sweet!


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

I am interested in how well this will perform when compared to a stock manifold with the flapper deleted.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

GTI2Slow said:


> I am interested in how well this will perform when compared to a stock manifold with the flapper deleted.


That'll be an interesting graphic, and I guess that the Integrated Engineering will perform a lot better than only the flappers delete option.


----------



## Waffle (Mar 5, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> That'll be an interesting graphic, and I guess that the Integrated Engineering will perform a lot better than only the flappers delete option.


It depends on how much is flowing through it. I don't expect there to be an improvement at stock boost pressures, and there to be amazing gains with big turbo.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Waffle said:


> It depends on how much is flowing through it. I don't expect there to be an improvement at stock boost pressures, and there to be amazing gains with big turbo.


As of now I tested the HPA manifold on a K04, gains were minimal and showed more of a shift in the peak power further up the rpm range.
I would love to dyno the IE manifold.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Saw the first images on FB, very pumped to finally run this with my current DM ko4+ flaperless file... already have your rods and bearings...its a very aggressive tune and this mani will make it much better


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rub-ISH said:


> Saw the first images on FB, very pumped to finally run this with my current DM ko4+ flaperless file... already have your rods and bearings...its a very aggressive tune and this mani will make it much better


You will really enjoy this manifold on your setup!


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Rub-ISH said:


> Saw the first images on FB, very pumped to finally run this with my current DM ko4+ flaperless file... already have your rods and bearings...its a very aggressive tune and this mani will make it much better


Running a DM K04+ with a RFD, really interested in what this manifold will do too.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Hopefully my OEM HPFP will arrive at your shop today for rebuild. Very excited!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

SmithersSP said:


> Hopefully my OEM HPFP will arrive at your shop today for rebuild. Very excited!


Very nice, thanks for the order! I will tell the guys to keep an eye out for it. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

As you may have noticed from all the photos and videos we have been posting of our new VW/Audi FSI/TSI 2.0T intake manifolds, there is a large metal plate placed over the top. We have been getting a lot of questions about what it is for. Our manifold uses specially designed runner lengths and velocity stacks that are a huge part of delivering the performance we wanted with this product. In order to properly cast the manifold with these features, we needed access to the internal area. We could have made design revisions to remove the velocity stacks and it would have made the manifold easier and cheaper to produce, however that would have also removed a fair amount of performance. The production pieces will use a CNC aluminum machined and anodized cover plate that will allow us to also offer them in a few different color options for a bit of pop in your engine bay and produce a very excellent looking piece. 

Here is a photo of our billet top plates being manufactured today after the first run in our CNC facility.










And here is a render of a few of the possible finishes for these plates.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> As you may have noticed from all the photos and videos we have been posting of our new VW/Audi FSI/TSI 2.0T intake manifolds, there is a large metal plate placed over the top. We have been getting a lot of questions about what it is for. Our manifold uses specially designed runner lengths and velocity stacks that are a huge part of delivering the performance we wanted with this product. In order to properly cast the manifold with these features, we needed access to the internal area. We could have made design revisions to remove the velocity stacks and it would have made the manifold easier and cheaper to produce, however that would have also removed a fair amount of performance. The production pieces will use a CNC aluminum machined and anodized cover plate that will allow us to also offer them in a few different color options for a bit of pop in your engine bay and produce a very excellent looking piece.
> 
> Here is a photo of our billet top plates being manufactured today after the first run in our CNC facility.
> 
> ...


I'll take mine in a polished trans gold...On a serious note any benefit to polishing the runners?


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Taylor when are you going to ship the Camber Plates for my TTS I ordered ( and got charged for) back at Thanksgiving. Every time I call I keep getting the 3 weeks more story?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Brd.Prey said:


> Taylor when are you going to ship the Camber Plates for my TTS I ordered ( and got charged for) back at Thanksgiving. Every time I call I keep getting the 3 weeks more story?


Sorry, I actually don't have any info on those. Our sales team will know much more if you want to call again or send an email. I will get in touch with them as well and express some concern on the back order, I know they working hard to get those caught back up.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

IE 2.0T FSI/TSI intake manifolds will be be available for *pre-order* starting Wednesday!


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> As you may have noticed from all the photos and videos we have been posting of our new VW/Audi FSI/TSI 2.0T intake manifolds, there is a large metal plate placed over the top. We have been getting a lot of questions about what it is for. Our manifold uses specially designed runner lengths and velocity stacks that are a huge part of delivering the performance we wanted with this product. In order to properly cast the manifold with these features, we needed access to the internal area. We could have made design revisions to remove the velocity stacks and it would have made the manifold easier and cheaper to produce, however that would have also removed a fair amount of performance. The production pieces will use a CNC aluminum machined and anodized cover plate that will allow us to also offer them in a few different color options for a bit of pop in your engine bay and produce a very excellent looking piece.
> 
> Here is a photo of our billet top plates being manufactured today after the first run in our CNC facility.
> 
> ...



Where can I find info on your site? What's the price on these?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

07wolfsburg said:


> Where can I find info on your site? What's the price on these?


Pre-sale goes live Wednesday 2/4/2015, additional product info, options, dyno data, and pricing will be posted on our website then. :thumbup:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## nowalk (Oct 24, 2006)

When today is the info going up?


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

2pm EST


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

HYDE16 said:


> 2pm EST



2:07pm EST????


----------



## itzmehhart (Dec 31, 2004)

Up now, and ordered


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

itzmehhart said:


> Up now, and ordered


For your TSI? I would hope that people would wait for TSI results before ordering.


----------



## Greg_STL (Feb 20, 2013)

So any info on compatibility with the TTS?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Greg_STL said:


> So any info on compatibility with the TTS?


Should fit on TTS just fine!


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

I am putting one on my TTS! Yo Tyler and the Stage 3 TTS info?


----------



## Greg_STL (Feb 20, 2013)

Are you keeping APR 2+ software with flapper delete or are you stepping up to stage3 what...???


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Greg_STL said:


> Are you keeping APR 2+ software with flapper delete or are you stepping up to stage3 what...???


\\

Yes I was planning on getting the APRII+ with flapper delete when I put them manifold on. Then when I can go IE twin scroll 3+ I will run there software.

Should be fine right.

Ed


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Brd.Prey said:


> \\
> 
> Yes I was planning on getting the APRII+ with flapper delete when I put them manifold on. Then when I can go IE twin scroll 3+ I will run there software.
> 
> ...


If you are going to our IE450T EFR kit, we will have an IE intake manifold version of that software available as well so you will be just fine. When we tune our stage 2 files for the intake manifolds, we have to tune out the runner flaps but we also tune a few other maps for the performance gains. We have never tested one on another companies RFD tune, so I can not say if it will run well or not. Our Golf R tune will likely be very similar if not exact for your TTS, if you could supply me with your ECU code (you can find it under the engine tab in vagcom) I can verify the tune for your chassis if you are interested in that software. Our Stage 2 Pro intake manifold software also includes launch control and no lift shifting for Golf R.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

I posted an update to our IE450T development page, this is likely one of the last updates you will see before the IE450T kit is officially ready. Get the latest HERE.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Another update for you guys. The kits are being packed and verified as we speak. We are lining up a local stock Golf R to fully install the kit on from scratch and build all of our install data and finalize every single kit component one piece at a time on a stock non modified car.
Furthermore, our stock block software has been finalized and completed. We road tested it for over a year daily with two 2500+ mile road trips through high elevation, sea level, freezing temps, desert scorching heat, high humidity, and dry climate conditions as well as countless dyno time and all out assault on a demanding race track. Everything performed incredible, with nothing but pure reliable strong performance. With that done, our development car is now receiving a fully built IE engine so we can write our built engine internal files for those customers looking to get the most possible performance available. The turbo kits with stock block software are very, very close to hitting market now.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Here are the very first photos of the IE performance cast intake manifolds for all 2.0T FSI/TSI (EA113 EA888 Gen 1/2) engines. These photos are of our cast sample, the final manufactured pieces will change slightly from pictured. We are working out the details of our pre-sale now, and will have that available early 2015! Thanks for your patience as we have developed this exciting product over the last couple of years, it has been a lot of work to manufacture these correctly that delivers both performance and a good fit. I'm excited to see and show you guys the first final manifolds when they come in, it's going to be an absolutely gorgeous piece.


Have these started shipping yet???


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

*+11111*



Rub-ISH said:


> Have these started shipping yet???



+1


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

+11


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

*[email protected]*

Hello anyone home?


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

they sent out an email this evening saying that they should ship the 2nd week of June


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

For those of you who are waiting on IE intake manifold pre-orders to ship who did not receive our update email or purchased the manifold from one of our suppliers, here is the latest update on the manifolds.










Dear customer, 
We want to be as upfront as possible in addressing the recent issues with our FSI/TSI intake manifold and the reason for the extended shipping delay. Due to a machining issue with our domestic supplier, we have encountered a situation where the entire first batch of parts were rejected during our quality control process. The issue was related to the thickness of the flange that the velocity stack cover bolts to. Due to the flange being machined too thin, insufficient threads were present to ensure a leak free seal. This issue has been rectified and a new production batch is well underway.

Integrated Engineering holds its products to a very high quality standard. We feel that even though some manifolds were borderline usable, the correct decision was to delay the release of the product until manifolds with the correct flange thickness have been received. The last thing we want is for the manifolds to develop a boost leak further down the road. 
The expected timeframe for shipping of the manifolds with the corrected flange thickness is two weeks from now estimated around the second week of June. This could vary slightly and we apologize for the additional delay. This is a complicated part and we want to make sure it's 100% correct before being installed on our customers' cars.

Thank you for your continued support and patience, 
-*Integrated Engineering Management *


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

IE 2.0T TSI/FSI intake manifolds are* shipping now!* All pre-orders are being filled in order as received and tracking numbers will start going out today. All hands are on deck to fill the massive amount of orders made! Thank you for all the orders, support, and patience on this very exciting product.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> IE 2.0T TSI/FSI intake manifolds are* shipping now!* All pre-orders are being filled in order as received and tracking numbers will start going out today. All hands are on deck to fill the massive amount of orders made! Thank you for all the orders, support, and patience on this very exciting product.


Are there any non pre-orders available? If so I will buy one this minute...If not when will batch two be ready?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rub-ISH said:


> Are there any non pre-orders available? If so I will buy one this minute...If not when will batch two be ready?


Batch one and two and probably three are already sold, we have more on the way already. If you were to order one now it would most likely ship out in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Tyler when can I get the Golf-R stage II+ tune for you manifold ported over to an AUDI TTS. You said it was available and no problem after I emailed you my box code. I tried to buy the loader and the tune the other day and they said they didn't have it for my car. Will buy it the day its available!!!

Ed


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Got most of the way through installing the new mani today...everything went super smooth until I got to re-installing my Eurojet Up pipe! Any tips for making and after market piece fit with the new throttle body silicone coupler? I will probably get it installed fully in the morning but the front clip is going to have to go into service mode for that to happen. 

My up pipe is hitting the fans...my S3 Dv relocate is taking a lot of tweeking to get this to all fit back together 

Can't wait to start her up...great piece of equipment so far.


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

which software are you using for the flapper delete? If none, watch the misfires at start up.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Hyde will it drive ok to get it to the house if I flash the flapper delete from APR before I put the manifold on?


----------



## HYDE16 (Aug 20, 2010)

Brd.Prey said:


> Hyde will it drive ok to get it to the house if I flash the flapper delete from APR before I put the manifold on?


yes, you can still drive the car, with or without a flapper delete file you may have misfires at every start up.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

HYDE16 said:


> which software are you using for the flapper delete? If none, watch the misfires at start up.


I have the file already on the car...DM k04+ v4.30


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Integrated Engineering is proud to finally announce the availability of our IE450T turbo kit for the MK6 Golf R. We are proud to be first to bring the power of a twin-scroll EFR BorgWarner turbocharger in a complete bolt-on kit to the market. Transform your MK6 Golf R into a 450+bhp monster, without any dramatic increases in spool time, reaching 435 ft-lbs of torque at all four wheels, at a mere 3300rpm! By employing true twin-scroll technology into the cast turbo manifold and pairing it with a state-of-the-art BorgWarner EFR turbocharger, spool time is kept to a minimum, delivering the fastest-spooling big turbo setup to the market.



















*Dyno Charts*
While still remaining within the limits of the factory engine internals on 91 octane, the IE450T kit produces just that- 450bhp. As you can see in the dyno plot below, this kit packs a big punch and does not add on much turbo lag from the factory K04 setup it replaces.










For more advance customers with built shortblocks, a 100 octane file will further release the power of the IE450T turbo kit. With no further modifications this file is capable of over 450 horsepower and 460 ft/lbs torque to all four wheels! *(Coming Soon)*










*Customer Review*














The IE450T kit was designed with the enthusiast in mind; the person who wants to increase the power from their car without removing any of the fun from it. It is designed to directly bolt on to the car without any fabrication or frustration. With the IE450T turbo kit, performance has been perfected.

*Visit our website for a full list of features, components, pricing, and information!*


----------

